# Piccolo ragazzo sordo ... grande marito cornuto!



## Mario_M (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!

Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
Dicevo che me l’aspettavo un suo colpo di testa per qualcuno, magari estroverso come lei, ma non mi sarei certo aspettato di essere fregato da un ragazzo di soli 22 anni con problemi di udito, magro, tutto occhi (nel senso che aveva 2 occhi enormi) e senza un lavoro.

Tutto è successo un giovedì nel primo pomeriggio quando sono tornato a casa prima per preparare una relazione per il giorno dopo. Non scendo nei particolari del momento…mi limito solo a dire che li ho trovati in casa ai piedi del nostro letto matrimoniale mentre si stavano spogliando velocemente con le bocche appiccicate l’una all’altra…stavo per svenire dal colpo che ho preso!

Mi sono messo ad urlare, strattonandoli come per allontanarli da me…dovevate vederli…rispetto a me (che sono grande e grosso) erano piccoli e indifesi, entrambi a piedi nudi, impauriti.

La figura che ho fatto davanti a loro è stata troppo brutta…mi fa male dirlo, ma ho fatto la figura del marito che se lo è fatto mettere nel c… (scusate ma ci vuole) da un ragazzo indifeso, piccolo, sordo, scalzo. Cosa ci ha trovato Valeria in lui, dannazione!

Ho fatto la figura del più grande che viene sconfitto dal più piccolo…o meglio dai più piccoli, insieme!

Ho fatto la figura del grande marito noioso, geloso, possessivo che, alla fine, finalmente è CORNUTO! 

La cosa che mi fa impazzire di rabbia è che sicuramente avranno riso di me e della situazione imbarazzante che si era creata. Mi fa imbestialire il fatto che adesso che sono separato, magari i 2 si vedono ancora…e fanno l’amore pensando al fatto successo e fregandosene di me…fanno l’amore nudi, liberi, senza l’incubo del grosso marito cornuto che torna a casa prima!!
Sono stato sconfitto, mi sono fatto fregare da un ragazzo così.

Non mi va giù che un ragazzo così si sia trovato nel letto matrimoniale con la giovane moglie di un altro e si sia tolto lo sfizio di mettere le corna ad uno più vecchio e più grosso di lui !

Scusate lo sfogo, ma dovevo dirlo a qualcuno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nessuno ride del momento della scoperta. E' sempre un momento di grande disagio che si cerca di dimenticare quanto prima.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

ciao....
ho letto la tua storia...mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo...ma non mi piace il modo in cui "descrivi" lui....
ok ci sta il dolore, ci sta la delusione, ci sta il fatto che li hai trovati in vostra.... (anche il mio ex si portava la sua amante a casa)
...... ma non ci sta assolutamente che tu lo "derida" per un handicap che ha...

...da quanto vi siete separati?


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sei grande e grosso ma hai la tua autostima sotto i piedi.

Se hai detto che te l'aspettavi, credo che ora sbagli nel considerare il suo tradimento come un gesto mirato alla tua persona.

Piuttosto concentrati sul perché hai sempre temuto un simile risultato.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Capisco che botta. Ma non penso che lei abbia preso a ridere la faccenda, perchè la figura della porca l'ha fatta proprio lei.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mi ha duplicato il messaggio. Non so cosa sia successo...


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> adesso che sono separato, magari i 2 si vedono ancora…e fanno l’amore pensando al fatto successo e fregandosene di me…fanno l’amore nudi, liberi, senza l’incubo del grosso marito cornuto che torna a casa prima!!
> Sono stato sconfitto, mi sono fatto fregare da un ragazzo così.
> 
> Non mi va giù che un ragazzo così si sia trovato nel letto matrimoniale con la giovane moglie di un altro e si sia tolto lo sfizio di mettere le corna ad uno più vecchio e più grosso di lui !
> ...


Se stanno ancora insieme non credo fosse semplicemente uno sfizio non trovi? Vi siete separati e tutto quello che racconti è il trauma del beccarli a letto insieme? Scusa ma tua moglie (ex sorry) non poteva mettere le chiavi nella porta? Mah...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Se te lo aspettavi perche ti sei sposato???


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Ma scusa un attimo.... ti stai a domandare che tu grande e grosso l'abbia prese nel.....  da uno piccolo con occhi grandi e pure sordo, senza invece domandarti del perchè? di cosa sta succedendo, perchè mi ha tradita, cosa ho fatto io per meritarmi questo? etcetc ...
Ma stiamo sclerando o cosa ?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma scusa un attimo.... ti stai a domandare che tu grande e grosso l'abbia prese nel.....  da uno piccolo con occhi grandi e pure sordo, senza invece domandarti del perchè? di cosa sta succedendo, perchè mi ha tradita, cosa ho fatto io per meritarmi questo? etcetc ...
> Ma stiamo sclerando o cosa ?


Verissimo e concordo. Però questa l'ha fatto in *casa sua*... C'è proprio del marcio nella traditrice.


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Verissimo e concordo. Però questa l'ha fatto in *casa sua*... C'è proprio del marcio nella traditrice.


In casa loro.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> 
> Dicevo che me l’aspettavo un suo colpo di testa per qualcuno, magari estroverso come lei, ma non mi sarei certo aspettato di essere *fregato da un ragazzo di soli 22 anni con problemi di udito, magro, tutto occhi (nel senso che aveva 2 occhi enormi) e senza un lavoro.*


T'ha messo le corna con Gollum/Smeigol


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> T'ha messo le corna con Gollum/Smeigol


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il mio tessssoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tu mi farai morire un giorno di questi!


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In casa loro.


Si, per dire che non ha nascosto altrove il tradimento. Lo portava nel letto dove dormiva con il suo uomo, dove condivideva l'intimità col marito. Uno sfregio sullo sfregio...


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Forse non avevano i soldi per il motel...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> T'ha messo le corna con Gollum/Smeigol


AUAHAHAHAHAHAH madò io nn voelvo ridere ma come se fa a non ridereee


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse non avevano i soldi per il motel...


auahhahahaha ma la smettetee


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auahhahahaha ma la smettetee


non credo che MK facesse sarcarmo....tra l'altro è stato lui a dire che il ragazzo non lavora....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse non avevano i soldi per il motel...


Quello manco una macchina dove portare una donna aveva?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> *Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!*
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Momento di serietà istituzionale. 
Leggendo il neretto mi vengono in mente quelle squadre che scendono in campo col modulo 4 6 0, i terzini che non passano mai la metà campo, il solo centravanti buttato in avanti a fare i miracoli........e certo che così il gol prima o poi lo becchi, e magari lo becchi proprio dal più scarso della squadra avversaria.


----------



## Cappuccetto Grosso (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


probabilmente oltre agli occhi aveva anche qualcos'altro di grosso.... l'hai guardato in basso? Consolati pensando che ti sei liberato di una piccola zoccola che probabilmente ti aveva già cornificato anche prima

ciao grande e grosso!


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Comunque mi fa sorridere che il tipo *si sia tolto lo sfizio di mettere le corna ad uno più vecchio e più grosso di lui !*

Poteva beccare tante di quelle bastonate da rimanerci paralizzato: un bel coraggio per uno sfizio del genere.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque mi fa sorridere che il tipo *si sia tolto lo sfizio di mettere le corna ad uno più vecchio e più grosso di lui !*
> 
> Poteva beccare tante di quelle bastonate da rimanerci paralizzato: un bel coraggio per uno sfizio del genere.


Come fai a saperlo ? Magari era uno di quelli piccoli e velenosi che menano come dannati.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come fai a saperlo ? Magari era uno di quelli piccoli e velenosi che menano come dannati.


Può essere, ma nel letto di un uomo 20 più maturo di te, beccato con la *moglie* rischi anche la vita.

Non è un fare a botte per la strada, ma affrontare un possibile toro scatenato... di 20 più di te


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Può essere, ma nel letto di un uomo 20 più maturo di te, beccato con la *moglie* rischi anche la vita.
> 
> Non è un fare a botte per la strada, ma affrontare un possibile toro scatenato... di 20 più di te


magari è campione di Muay Thai


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sì, emulo di Bruce Lee, il mondo ne è pieno


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Vada per l'incazzatura e la rabbia, ma il fatto che abbia 20 anni più di me e che sia più grosso, non è garanzia che me le suoni.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

> La cosa che mi fa impazzire di rabbia è che sicuramente avranno riso di me e della situazione imbarazzante che si era creata. Mi fa imbestialire il fatto che adesso che sono separato, magari i 2 si vedono ancora…e fanno l’amore pensando al fatto successo e fregandosene di me…fanno l’amore nudi, liberi, senza l’incubo del grosso marito cornuto che torna a casa prima!!


 Perché credi abbiano riso di te?
Lei magari invece di darti spiegazioni ti ha sbeffeggiato oppure ha minimizzato il fatto?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vada per l'incazzatura e la rabbia, ma il fatto che abbia 20 anni più di me e che sia più grosso, non è garanzia che me le suoni.


Sai, tu sai che stai facendo l'amore con la moglie di un altro molto più grande di te, che sa molto più di te della vita, che magari ha sofferto molto più di te per tante vicissitudini, che ha una famiglia da mantenere, una casa da pagare, che potrebbe avere una sua dignità che non metterebbe mai sul piano di un ventenne.

Sai che potresti essere scoperto nudo nel letto di lei, impreparato, sai che lui ti possa trovare a seminare i tuoi liquidi nel letto in cui lui dorme e fa l'amore con la moglie.

Io posso essere pure la metà di te, ma a te nessuno da la sicurezza che io in quel momento non possa prendere anche un qualsiasi oggetto e fracassarti la testa.

Quel ragazzino di 20 anni è sicuramente un coglione.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, tu sai che stai facendo l'amore con la moglie di un altro molto più grande di te, che sa molto più di te della vita, che magari ha sofferto molto più di te per tante vicissitudini, che ha una famiglia da mantenere, una casa da pagare, che potrebbe avere una sua dignità che non metterebbe mai sul piano di un ventenne.
> 
> Sai che potresti essere scoperto nudo nel letto di lei, impreparato, sai che lui ti possa trovare a seminare i tuoi liquidi nel letto in cui lui dorme e fa l'amore con la moglie.
> 
> ...


A prescindere che forse una bella ripassata la dovrebbe prima dare alla moglie, e poi prendersi a randellate sulle palle come Tafazzi, perchè il tipo mi sembrava abbastanza predisposto ad un epilogo del genere (leggi bene il suo post).

Il ragazzino fra questi è il meno coglione di tutti pensa. Cioè, tu trovi una donna col fidanzato grosso, che ti vuole portare a letto, (lei non il fidanzato grosso), e tu non ci vai per paura delle botte che potresti eventualmente prendere ???


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A prescindere che forse una bella ripassata la dovrebbe prima dare alla moglie, e poi prendersi a randellate sulle palle come Tafazzi, perchè il tipo mi sembrava abbastanza predisposto ad un epilogo del genere (leggi bene il suo post).
> 
> Il ragazzino fra questi è il meno coglione di tutti pensa. Cioè, tu trovi una donna col fidanzato grosso, che ti vuole portare a letto, (lei non il fidanzato grosso), e tu non ci vai per paura delle botte che potresti eventualmente prendere ???


Vai altrove, non nel suo letto.

Come si dice, se poi trovi quello che ti fa a sangue, piangiti addosso...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vai altrove, non nel suo letto.


Su questo concordo.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quel ragazzino di 20 anni è sicuramente un coglione.





Tubarao ha detto:


> e tu non ci vai per paura delle botte che potresti eventualmente prendere ???


 Si non ci andrei (a parti invertite), perché? Perché è una casa coniugale e rischierei una bella denuncia per violazione di proprietà privata, oltre che per le mazzate.^^

Ergo...quoto il coglione, ma indubbiamente il richiamo della kiwa sarà stato più forte...


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si non ci andrei (a parti invertite), perché? Perché è una casa coniugale e rischierei una bella denuncia per violazione di proprietà privata, oltre che per le mazzate.^^
> 
> Ergo...quoto il coglione, ma indubbiamente il richiamo della kiwa sarà stato più forte...


Non so per la denuncia: d'altro canto è stato ospitato dalla moglie.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

essendo sordo non è che poteva telefonare per un appuntamento


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Cioè voi non andreste a trombare con l'amante nel suo letto coniugale solo per questi motivi ????? 

Ok, è ufficiale, sono strano. Pensa che io non ci andrei solo perchè mi sentirei decisamente a disagio; già nello sgabuzzino delle scope sarebbe molto meglio.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> essendo sordo non è che poteva telefonare per un appuntamento


Non penso fosse del tutto sordo. Da quello che ho capito ha dei problemi di udito.

Certo, un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose: irretire una donna più grande e farsi portare a casa sua... pensa non fosse sordo...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso fosse del tutto sordo. Da quello che ho capito ha dei problemi di udito.
> 
> Certo, un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose: irretire una donna più grande e farsi portare a casa sua... pensa non fosse sordo...


Perchè i sordi completi credi vadano avanti a pippe tutto il tempo ? Un sordo totale non può irretire una donna ?.....ma cacchio Andy dai......rileggiti certe volte.....

Pensa che una delle più brave ballerine, e gnocche, che conosco è completamente sorda.....riesce a sentire il tempo della musica attraverso le vibrazioni sul pavimento....non esce mai fuori tempo...


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè voi non andreste a trombare con l'amante nel suo letto coniugale solo per questi motivi ?????
> 
> Ok, è ufficiale, sono strano. Pensa che io non ci andrei solo perchè mi sentirei decisamente a disagio; già nello sgabuzzino delle scope sarebbe molto meglio.


No, io non farei l'amante a prescindere. Ma se lo fossi (SAPENDOLO), preferirei spendere un centone per un albergo o qualsiasi altro posto.
E poi che razza di amante sarei? Potrei essere pure bello visto dai vicini di casa.

Certo, capisco che il pensiero possa essere eccitante (il brivido di farlo in quel luogo), ma se così fosse tra i due c'era solo sesso e nessun sentimento... solo voglia di eccitarsi a vicenda.


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si non ci andrei (a parti invertite), perché? Perché è una casa coniugale e rischierei una bella denuncia per violazione di proprietà privata, oltre che per le mazzate.^^


Ma la casa sarà stata intestata a lui e alla moglie, come nel 99% delle coppie, ergo la denuncia non ci sta. Se a letto ci fossero stati il marito e una ragazza di 22 anni la cogliona sarebbe stata l'amante?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè i sordi completi credi vadano avanti a pippe tutto il tempo ? *Un sordo totale non può irretire una donna ?*.....ma cacchio Andy dai......rileggiti certe volte.....


Allora, senti non è la prima volta che mi fai la morale.
Non è la prima che mi dici "che cacchio dico": senti

che cacchio dici tu!

UIn sordo non potrebbe... parli col condizionale come se vivessi nel paese della letteratura spicciola...

Certo che potrebbe, ma io ho letto che non era del tutto sordo, ed ho ragionato su questo.

Se poi godi dire alla gente "che cacchio dici", sono problemi tuoi


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè i sordi completi credi vadano avanti a pippe tutto il tempo ? Un sordo totale non può irretire una donna ?.....ma cacchio Andy dai......rileggiti certe volte.....
> 
> Pensa che una delle più brave ballerine, e gnocche, che conosco è completamente sorda.....riesce a sentire il tempo della musica attraverso le vibrazioni sul pavimento....non esce mai fuori tempo...


Quoto!


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, io non farei l'amante a prescindere. Ma se lo fossi (SAPENDOLO), preferirei spendere un centone per un albergo o qualsiasi altro posto.
> E poi che razza di amante sarei? Potrei essere pure bello visto dai vicini di casa.
> 
> Certo, capisco che il pensiero possa essere eccitante (il brivido di farlo in quel luogo), ma se così fosse *tra i due c'era solo sesso e nessun sentimento*... solo voglia di eccitarsi a vicenda.


Mica detto. Ripeto, semplicemente non c'era un altro posto. Magari il ragazzino vive coi genitori.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora, senti non è la prima volta che mi fai la morale.
> Non è la prima che mi dici "che cacchio dico": senti
> 
> che cacchio dici tu!
> ...


Andy scusa però se rileggi quello che hai scritto si capisce tutt'altro rispetto a quello che volevi dire!


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mica detto. Ripeto, semplicemente non c'era un altro posto. Magari il ragazzino vive coi genitori.


Il piccolino che si tromba la moglie (più grande di lui) di un quarantenne...

Poverooo


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il piccolino che si tromba la moglie (più grande di lui) di un quarantenne...
> 
> Poverooo


Non ci trovo niente di strano. Ripeto, il quarantenne che si tromba la ventenne invece è normale?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso fosse del tutto sordo. Da quello che ho capito ha dei problemi di udito.
> 
> *Certo, un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose: irretire una donna più grande e farsi portare a casa sua... pensa non fosse sordo...*


Allora, non ho voglia di litigare, e se ho toccato la tua suscettibilità, eccoti pronte le scuse. Però le parole sono quelle Andy. Rileggiti la frase in neretto. Si evince che secondo il tuo pensiero un sordo completo che riesce ad irretire una donna più grande compie un'impresa. _Un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose_, fossi stato sordo mi sarei incazzato non poco a leggere quella frase


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il piccolino che si tromba la moglie (più grande di lui) di un quarantenne...
> 
> Poverooo





MK ha detto:


> Non ci trovo niente di strano. Ripeto, il quarantenne che si tromba la ventenne invece è normale?


a parte il fatto che non c'è nulla di strano...cmq sta tipa c'ha 26 anni! non mi pare che ci sia tutta sta differenza!


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy scusa però se rileggi quello che hai scritto si capisce tutt'altro rispetto a quello che volevi dire!


Sì, ma tu che mi rispondi in quella maniera... io non saprei cosa fa un sordo... forse lo so meglio di lui, perchè vicino il mio box auto c'è un circolo per sordi ed ogni volta che passo c'è gente che sta lì fuori a parlare col linguaggio dei muti, ed in cui un amico ci ha fatto il servizio civile e mi raccontava tutto...
Siccome il signor Tubarao sa tutto più di me, mi spieghi cosa devo imparare, visto che *secondo me loro si fanno solo le pippe*.

E lo ha detto lui, come verità autocertificata caduta dal cielo...


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci trovo niente di strano. Ripeto, il quarantenne che si tromba la ventenne invece è normale?


Sono sposati


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so per la denuncia: d'altro canto è stato ospitato dalla moglie.


 E' una casa coniugale, ergo di tutti e due, ci vuole il permesso di entrambi e il marito non avrebbe mai permesso a lui....



Minerva ha detto:


> essendo sordo non è che poteva telefonare per un appuntamento


 :rotfl:


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono sposati


Erano sposati. Ok mi sarei incazzata anch'io, ma non perchè il ragazzo è piccolo e ha problemi di udito eh.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nemmeno io voglio litigare. Ogni giorno ho un sacco di problemi e l'unica cosa che voglio litigare è quando ho un pò di tempo di tranquillità.
Ma non succede solo qui.

Magari dico la mia storia, e io sono il coglione che dormivo.
Poi in quelle degli altri devo stare zitto perchè sono piccolo, non sono sposato, e non capisco nulla della vita...
Invece di dirmi: *senti secondo me invece è così. Come mai invece tu la pensi colà?*
Piuttosto che: *in che mondo vivi! Ma rileggiti che fai ridere!*


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' una casa coniugale, ergo di tutti e due, ci vuole il permesso di entrambi e il marito non avrebbe mai permesso a lui....
> 
> :rotfl:


Il permesso è necessario anche se la casa è intestata a uno solo dei coniugi?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu che mi rispondi in quella maniera... io non saprei cosa fa un sordo... forse lo so meglio di lui, perchè vicino il mio box auto c'è un circolo per sordi ed ogni volta che passo c'è gente che sta lì fuori a parlare col linguaggio dei muti, ed in cui un amico ci ha fatto il servizio civile e mi raccontava tutto...
> Siccome il signor Tubarao sa tutto più di me, mi spieghi cosa devo imparare, visto che *secondo me loro si fanno solo le pippe*.
> 
> E lo ha detto lui, come verità autocertificata caduta dal cielo...


Andy perdonami tu hai scritto "un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose" ....secondo te come dovrebbe essere interpretato?
io credo che non sia chiaro il concetto che volevi esprimere, perchè sembrerebbe che secondo te i sordi si fanno solo le pippe....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' una casa coniugale, ergo di tutti e due, ci vuole il permesso di entrambi e il marito non avrebbe mai permesso a lui....
> 
> :rotfl:


Dubito. Mi sembra strano.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy perdonami tu hai scritto "un sordo totale che riesce a fare queste cose" ....secondo te come dovrebbe essere interpretato?
> io credo che non sia chiaro il concetto che volevi esprimere, perchè sembrerebbe che secondo te i sordi si fanno solo le pippe....



Io dico che per arrivare a questo è un tipino o mooolto sgamato o davvero stupido. 
Siccome ha anche quell'handicap (che comunque è un handicap), ha fatto qualcosa che già per una persona non sorda è difficile da realizzare.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nemmeno io voglio litigare. Ogni giorno ho un sacco di problemi e l'unica cosa che voglio litigare è quando ho un pò di tempo di tranquillità.
> Ma non succede solo qui.
> 
> Magari dico la mia storia, e io sono il coglione che dormivo.
> ...


Mai sognato di zittire qualcuno. Però continuo a sostenere che per me a volte te ne esci delle tesi che mi verrebbe da definire strampalate. Massimo rispetto per carità, ma non ti puoi mica impermalosire se ti dico che, IMHO, sono strampalate. Il rileggiti era riferito a questo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

in effetti per irretire(non conquistare) occorre un pressing fatto di parecchia comunicazione...cosa un po' più difficile per un sordo, soprattutto  se totale


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io dico che per arrivare a questo è un tipino o mooolto sgamato o davvero stupido.
> Siccome ha anche quell'handicap (che comunque è un handicap), ha fatto qualcosa che già per una persona non sorda è difficile da realizzare.


vedi Andy è su questo forse che non ci capiamo....per me il "tipino" non è diverso da nessun altro uomo! il fatto che sia sordo non lo limita nelle relazioni interpersonali.... 
tempo fa qui da me lavorava un ragazzo sordo muto....era di una dolcezza infinita aveva un cuore d'oro....e di persone cosi ne ho conosciute davvero poche! 

è il giudizio che diamo alle situazioni che è differente....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Caro amico e'una grande follia portare l'amante a casa,eppure ne consoco che lo fanno,io non mai pensato a quella possibilita',anche quando mia moglie e i miei figli erano in vacanza, e mai avrebbero potuto soprendermi.
Un bello schifo,e scusa se lo scrivo moglie decisamente cretina....qua',ne parlo'la citta',il portiere del Bo di allora,ando'in casa  dell'amante moglie di un cestista,quindi immagina quanto fosse grande e grosso....lui avrebbe dovuto essere a Roma con la squadra,ma si fa'male in allenamento e ritorna a casa la sera stessa...il portiere non ha giocato diverse partite....indovina perche',,e anche lei l'ha gonfiata per benino....

al tuo posto valigie all'istante..a lei


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma la casa sarà stata intestata a lui e alla moglie, come nel 99% delle coppie, ergo la denuncia non ci sta.


 Non vuol dire nulla a chi è intestata la casa...se loro erano sposati, la casa è una casa *conuigale, *ergo ci vivenano entrambi con uguali diritti!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti per irretire(non conquistare) occorre un pressing fatto di parecchia comunicazione...cosa un po' più difficile per un sordo, soprattutto  se totale


Non penso Minerva, o almeno non è così impossibile. Come ho detto nell'altro post, ho un'amica, gnocca stratosferica, grande ballerina, sorda totale, se non la guardi in faccia quando le parli non può capirti (sai quante volte non ci faccio caso e lei mi prende la testa e me la gira perchè se non mi legge le labbra non mi "sente" ?), detto questo......cucca come una dannata......


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi Andy è su questo forse che non ci capiamo....per me il "tipino" non è diverso da nessun altro uomo! il fatto che sia sordo non lo limita nelle relazioni interpersonali....
> tempo fa qui da me lavorava un ragazzo sordo muto....era di una dolcezza infinita aveva un cuore d'oro....e di persone cosi ne ho conosciute davvero poche!
> 
> è il giudizio che diamo alle situazioni che è differente....


Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, ma non c'entra nulla col dire o non dire certe cose su questi argomenti.
Perchè se vogliamo, anche dire che chi ha certi problemi diventa in automatico una persona d'oro, io evito sempre di farlo, proprio perchè è giusto non ammorbare un problema con le solite frasi fatte, che paradossalmente sono anche una specie di marchio (come dire, sei simpatico, ma...).
Perchè Simy, possiamo mostrare tutta l'empatia che volgliamo, ma sta di fatto che davanti alle pendenze per i portatori di handicap, la gente (che ha grande sensibilità per queste cose) ci mette tranquillamente bancarelle e auto.
Ora, non mi riferisco a te, sia chiaro, ma non voglio trovare assolutamente scusanti e minimizzare la faccenda solo perchè costui ha quel problema: fesso è e fesso rimane.
Non ho detto che non possa avere relazioni interpersonali. Perchè no? Anzi, molte volte ci sono uomini paralitici, che incontrano l'amore di una donna che accetta la loro realtà. E viceversa.
Dico solo che costui è già sgamato avendo un grosso handicap, facendo una cosa che in pochi farebbero.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il permesso è necessario anche se la casa è intestata a uno solo dei coniugi?


 Si. Perché anche se la proprietà è di uno solo, la casa è coniugale cioè è di tutti.

In ambito familiare è opportuno rilevare che *il diritto di esclusione sussiste in capo a tutti gli abitatori della dimora* con la conseguenza che *il dissenso dell'uno è in grado di neutralizzare il consenso dell'altro*.



> Articolo 614 del codice penale. Violazione di domicilio. Chiunque si introduce nell’abitazione altrui, o in un altro luogo di privata dimora, o nelle appartenenze di essi, contro la volontà espressa o tacita di chi ha il diritto di escluderlo, ovvero vi s’introduce clandestinamente o con inganno, è punito con la reclusione fino a tre anni.
> Alla stessa pena soggiace chi si trattiene nei detti luoghi contro l’espressa volontà di chi ha diritto di escluderlo, ovvero vi si trattiene clandestinamente o con inganno.
> Il delitto è punibile a querela della persona offesa.La pena è da uno a cinque anni, e si procede d’ufficio, se il fatto è commesso con violenza sulle cose, o alle persone, ovvero se il colpevole è palesemente armato.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, ma non c'entra nulla col dire o non dire certe cose su questi argomenti.
> Perchè se vogliamo, anche dire che chi ha certi problemi diventa in automatico una persona d'oro, io evito sempre di farlo, proprio perchè è giusto non ammorbare un problema con le solite frasi fatte.
> Perchè Simy, possiamo mostrare tutta l'empatia che volgliamo, ma sta di fatto che davanti alle pendenze per i portatori di handicap, la gente (che ha grande sensibilità per queste cose) ci mette tranquillamente bancarelle e auto.
> Ora, non mi riferisco a te, sia chiaro, ma non voglio trovare assolutamente scusanti e minimizzare la faccenda solo perchè costui ha quel problema: fesso è e fesso rimane.


ma guarda Andy che nessuno lo sta scusando perchè è sordo! 

....preciso solo una cosa: chi ha questi problemi non diventa in automatico una persona d'oro, ma chi ha questi problemi generalmente ha una forza e una sensibilità che sono sconosciute a chi i problemi non li ha!


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vuol dire nulla a chi è intestata la casa...se loro erano sposati, la casa è una casa *conuigale, *ergo ci vivenano entrambi con uguali diritti!


Appunto, hanno eguali diritti, ognuno al 100%.
Se uno dei due invita un estraneo ne ha pieno diritto.
Non è un diritto al 100% diviso in due come l'indicatore di una pila ricaricabile, che per arrivare al 100% ha bisogno delle due metà singolarmente.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si. Perché anche se la proprietà è di uno solo, la casa è coniugale cioè è di tutti.
> 
> In ambito familiare è opportuno rilevare che *il diritto di esclusione sussiste in capo a tutti gli abitatori della dimora* con la conseguenza che *il dissenso dell'uno è in grado di neutralizzare il consenso dell'altro*.


Nel richiamo all'articolo non è chiaro come si possa applicare in questo caso.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, hanno eguali diritti, ognuno al 100%.
> Se uno dei due invita un estraneo ne ha pieno diritto.
> Non è un diritto al 100% diviso in due come l'indicatore di una pila ricaricabile, che per arrivare al 100% ha bisogno delle due metà singolarmente.


L'ho scritto dopo...il dissenso dell'uno annulla il consenso dell'altro.^^


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nel richiamo all'articolo non è chiaro come si possa applicare in questo caso.


In questo caso? Il marito non avrebbe mai fatto entrare in casa l'amante della moglie. E lui era li clandestinamente...e quindi senza il consenso dell'altro dimorante.^^


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda Andy che nessuno lo sta scusando perchè è sordo!
> 
> ....preciso solo una cosa: chi ha questi problemi non diventa in automatico una persona d'oro, *ma chi ha questi problemi generalmente ha una forza e una sensibilità che sono sconosciute a chi i problemi non li ha!*


Non tutti. Molte persone che hanno gravi handicap sono chiuse in casa a soffrire e nessuno le vede. Molte non hanno quella forza.

Mia madre ha fatto assistenza domiciliare a malati e anziani per una ventina di anni. In tante case si soffre. La forza non c'è più.

Per la forza. Per la sensibilità, siamo tutti uguali, io non farei distinguo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso Minerva, *o almeno non è così impossibile*. Come ho detto nell'altro post, ho un'amica, gnocca stratosferica, grande ballerina, sorda totale, se non la guardi in faccia quando le parli non può capirti (sai quante volte non ci faccio caso e lei mi prende la testa e me la gira perchè se non mi legge le labbra non mi "sente" ?), detto questo......cucca come una dannata......


è già diverso.
certo che si può cuccare ma alcuni ostacoli comunicativi esistono.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> In questo caso? Il marito non avrebbe mai fatto entrare in casa l'amante della moglie. E lui era li clandestinamente...e quindi senza il consenso dell'altro dimorante.^^


Ma nell'articolo non è riportata la definizione di chi ha il diritto e se basta solo quello di un coniuge, mentre l'altro, anche avendo il diritto di negare, come può farlo se l'altro coniuge che sa glielo nasconde? Come fa ad esercitare un diritto essendo all'oscuro, mentre l'altro coniuge ha pieno diritto di fare entrare un estraneo? 
Posso capire che il tradito sappia chi sta per entrare e con la moglie nega il permesso all'ingresso dell'estraneo: così andrebbe bene. Ma se il tradito non lo sa a priori, perchè la moglie abbia un diritto troncato dal far entrare chi vuole in casa?
In questo caso, più che di violazione di domicilio, parlerei di un illecito della moglie sui doveri verso il marito.
E non è riportato *che il dissenso dell'uno è in grado di neutralizzare il consenso dell'altro.*
Non conosco la legge, forse sta da qualche altra parte?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma nell'articolo non è riportata la definizione di chi ha il diritto, e non è riportato *che il dissenso dell'uno è in grado di neutralizzare il consenso dell'altro.*
> Non conosco la legge, forse sta da qualche altra parte?


è sicuramente un comma della violazione di domicilio ....fa parte del codice penale!


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma nell'articolo non è riportata la definizione di chi ha il diritto, e non è riportato *che il dissenso dell'uno è in grado di neutralizzare il consenso dell'altro.*
> Non conosco la legge, forse sta da qualche altra parte?


Santo cielo Andy...sei esasperante...
L'articolo è del codice penale, in ambito familiare vale quella regola.

http://www.globalmedianews.it/documento.php?p_doID=401


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è sicuramente un comma della violazione di domicilio ....fa parte del codice penale!


Ma ripeto: il marito non ha dato un dissenso. Forse vorreste parlare di dissenso implicito? Conta? Ne era all'oscuro: è molto diverso.
Al limite è la moglie che ha commesso un illecito.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è già diverso.
> certo che si può cuccare ma alcuni ostacoli comunicativi esistono.


Ovvio, ad esempio per lei sarebbe impossibile sostenere una conversazione telefonica, ma tolta questa ed altre difficoltà indubbiamente esistenti (a volte non si rende conto di del tono alto che usa nel parlare), penso abbia molte più difficolta nelle relazioni interpersonali un timido ad esempio(ho tirato in ballo la timidezza perchè è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente).


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Ma secondo voi, un avvocato che difendesse il traditore non potrebbe mai fare le mie affermazioni?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Santo cielo Andy...sei esasperante...
> L'articolo è del codice penale, in ambito familiare vale quella regola.
> 
> http://www.globalmedianews.it/documento.php?p_doID=401


SEI RIUSCITO A FAR INCAZZARE ELIADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma nell'articolo non è riportata la definizione di chi ha il diritto e se basta solo quello di un coniuge, mentre l'altro, anche avendo il diritto di negare, come può farlo se l'altro coniuge che sa glielo nasconde? Come fa ad esercitare un diritto essendo all'oscuro, mentre l'altro coniuge ha pieno diritto di fare entrare un estraneo?


 Appunto. Ecco che l'amante sta commettendo violazione di domicilio. Lui sa che lei è sposata, quindi si è introdotto in casa di due persone clandestinamente, anche se la moglie l'ha invitato.



> Posso capire che il tradito sappia chi sta per entrare e con la moglie nega il permesso all'ingresso dell'estraneo: così andrebbe bene. Ma se il tradito non lo sa a priori, perchè la moglie abbia un diritto troncato dal far entrare chi vuole in casa?


Perché non ci abita solo lei in casa, ci abita col marito e portare l'amante clandestinamente. in casa lede i diritti del marito.



> In questo caso, più che di violazione di domicilio, parlerei di un illecito della moglie sui doveri verso il marito.


 No, lui non doveva entrare in casa di qualcuno senza il preciso consento di entrambi. vedi un po' tu, uno torna a casa e si ritrova uno sconosciuto in casa...senza essere stato avvertito della sua presenza.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mettiamola così: una donna sposata mi invita ad entrare in casa sua a fare l'amore perchè il marito non c'è.
Io accetto, ma davvero posso pensare di fare violazione di domicilio? Eppure la padrona di casa ha assentito al mio ingresso nella sua dimora. Io non faccio violazione.
Chi viola è la moglie alle spalle del marito


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio, ad esempio per lei sarebbe impossibile sostenere una conversazione telefonica, ma tolta questa ed altre difficoltà indubbiamente esistenti (a volte non si rende conto di del tono alto che usa nel parlare), penso abbia molte più difficolta nelle relazioni interpersonali un timido ad esempio(ho tirato in ballo la timidezza perchè è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente).


certo.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma ripeto: il marito non ha dato un dissenso. Forse vorreste parlare di dissenso implicito? Conta? Ne era all'oscuro: è molto diverso.
> Al limite è la moglie che ha commesso un illecito.


 Appunto perché era allo scuro vuol dire che l'amante si è introdotto in casa clandestinamente....più chiaro di così.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto. Ecco che l'amante sta commettendo violazione di domicilio. Lui sa che lei è sposata, quindi si è introdotto in casa di due persone clandestinamente, anche se la moglie l'ha invitato.
> 
> Perché non ci abita solo lei in casa, ci abita col marito e portare l'amante clandestinamente.* in casa lede i diritti del marito.*
> 
> No, lui non doveva entrare in casa di qualcuno senza il preciso consento di entrambi. vedi un po' tu, uno torna a casa e si ritrova uno sconosciuto in casa...senza essere stato avvertito della sua presenza.


Appunto, *lei *lede i diritti del marito.
Lui non entra clandestinamente: è invitato dalla padrona di casa.
Ma io sono esasperante? Talmente semplice...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Però in questo, senza aver letto codici, codicilli e codicetti, mi sento di pensarla come Andy. Poi magari arriva un esperto di diritto e ci smentisce a tutti e due.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> SEI RIUSCITO A FAR INCAZZARE ELIADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non ce la posso fareeeeee!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: una donna sposata mi invita ad entrare in casa sua a fare l'amore perchè il marito non c'è.
> Io accetto, ma davvero posso pensare di fare violazione di domicilio? Eppure la padrona di casa ha assentito al mio ingresso nella sua dimora. Io non faccio violazione.
> Chi viola è la moglie alle spalle del marito


 Si è violazione di domicilio. Lei non è la sola padrona di casa....se è sposata di padroni di casa ce ne sono due!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, un avvocato che difendesse il traditore non potrebbe mai fare le mie affermazioni?


 No, perché non potrebbe reggere contro il codice penale e le varie sentenze di cassazione (credo, non ricorso queste)....
E poi c'è sempre il particolare che il marito non sapeva del tuo arrivo in casa...ergo eri li clandestinamente.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Vabbè ma se mi dessero Violazione di Domicilio dopo che la moglie mi ha aperto la porta, mi ha fatto entrare, e poi mi ha buttato sul letto, io mi ripresento in tribunale col lanciafiamme.......ecchecchezz....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nella pagina che mi hai linkato riporto questo:
*
“Introdursi” significa entrare con tutto il corpo in un preciso luogo mentre, invece, “trattenersi” vuol dire continuare a rimanere in un luogo. L’introduzione può avvenire per vie normali (porta d’ingresso) o anormali (balconi, finestre, sporti …). L’intrattenersi presuppone un precedente ingresso lecitamente realizzato ed un successivo invito ad allontanarsi.*

Al limite, varrebbe la voce del "trattenersi": ingresso lecitamente realizzato (permesso della moglie, il marito non sapeva, non poteva dare un permesso in assenza) e successivo invito (da parte del marito) ad allontanarsi.
Se l'amante non l'avesse fatto, sarebbe punibile di querela per violazione di domicilio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

proprio qui a genova, tempo fa,
successe che l'uomo che,  avendo trovato a casa un ragazzo nel letto con la moglie gli sparasse...gli sono state riconosciute le attenuanti  proprio in virtù del grosso shock


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se mi dessero Violazione di Domicilio dopo che la moglie mi ha aperto la porta, mi ha fatto entrare, e poi mi ha buttato sul letto, io mi ripresento in tribunale col lanciafiamme.......ecchecchezz....


Appunto


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se mi dessero Violazione di Domicilio dopo che la moglie mi ha aperto la porta, mi ha fatto entrare, e poi mi ha buttato sul letto, io mi ripresento in tribunale col lanciafiamme.......ecchecchezz....


  Non chiedermi soldi eh...
Ripeto, la casa non è solo della moglie....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio qui a genova, tempo fa,
> successe che l'uomo che,  avendo trovato a casa un ragazzo nel letto con la moglie gli sparasse...gli sono state riconosciute le attenuanti  proprio in virtù del grosso shock


Però poi i tabaccai che sparano al ladro vanno in galera...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio qui a genova, tempo fa,
> successe che l'uomo che,  avendo trovato a casa un ragazzo nel letto con la moglie gli sparasse...gli sono state riconosciute le attenuanti  proprio in virtù del grosso shock


Minchia se siete incazzosi voi Genovesi


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, *lei *lede i diritti del marito.
> Lui non entra clandestinamente: è invitato dalla padrona di casa.
> Ma io sono esasperante? Talmente semplice...


 Lei lede i suoi diritti morali. Ma l'amante, cioè un estraneo che entra in casa di un altro estraneo senza il suo consenso...lede altrettanto i suoi diritti.^^
A ri daje....non è la sola padrona di casa!!! Ce ne sono due.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nella pagina che mi hai linkato riporto questo:
> 
> “Introdursi” significa entrare con tutto il corpo in un preciso luogo mentre, invece, “trattenersi” vuol dire continuare a rimanere in un luogo. L’introduzione può avvenire per vie normali (porta d’ingresso) o anormali (balconi, finestre, sporti …). L’intrattenersi presuppone un precedente ingresso lecitamente realizzato ed un successivo invito ad allontanarsi.
> *
> ...


 Ti fermo al grassetto. Il marito non sapeva...ergo c'è la clandestinità. L'ingresso lecitamente realizzato sarebbe stato quello col consenso di entrambi i coniugi...cosa che non c'è stato.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Ma quindi tutte le volte che vengo invitato da un solo coniuge in casa sua, magari per un semplice caffè, senza che l'altra lo sappia, stò commettendo un reato ? 

Caro, questa sera ho invitato Tubarao a cena, lui non vuole, e io mi ritrovo carcerato per violazione di domicilio, poi dicono che questo non è un mondo difficile.


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Ottobre 2011)

quando avevo 18 anni avevo una bellissima fidanzata francese,  di 22 anni, stava a lione. io ero un bel ragazzino con un gran fisico da atleta e molto, molto ingenuo. era la mia prima ragazza ed ero innamorato di lei. un venerdì - finito presto di lavorare - presi la mia honda, mi feci 500 km in un pomeriggio, comprai un mazzo di fiori e salii a casa sua (non c'erano i telefonini allora ....) suonai lei aprii in accappatoio e subito dopo si affaccio lui (anch'egli in accappatoio...) ai miei occhi un orco di 40 anni.... (quelli che mi accingo a compiere adesso....). Non dissi nulla, solo "capisco...". lasciai i fiori per terra e come ero venuto me ne andai, su e giù per le stradone francesi. mi fermai, ricordo al traforo del bianco era freddo con un cielo così terso...vedevo il dente del gigante. Quanto piansi... era il mio primo amore.... se, come ora, mi addentro in quel ricordo sento ancora il dolore di essere stato tradito e di aver colto i due, nudi appena finito di farsi gli affari loro.... mi sono sempre cheisto se quell'episodio può aver poi influito sulla mia vita. mi spiace per ciò che è successo al nuovo amico....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minchia se siete incazzosi voi Genovesi


sembriamo tutti contenuti ma se ci toccano i sentimenti e le palanche ...belin non ce n'è per nessuno:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti fermo al grassetto. Il marito non sapeva...ergo c'è la clandestinità. L'ingresso lecitamente realizzato sarebbe stato quello col consenso di entrambi i coniugi...cosa che non c'è stato.


Non è clandestinità. La clandestinità è un concetto totale.
Mi invitano, io entro. Non sono clandestino.
Ho una impresa, siamo a capo io ed un mio socio (la famiglia è una impresa...). Domani io decido di invitare un'altra azienda per un accordo: parliamo e ci diamo la stretta di mano. Ok, ne parleremo.
Il mio socio ne era all'oscuro: ha commesso illecito l'azienda ospite, invitata da me, che è venuta invitata al giorno tot alle ore tot, senza fregarsene se trovava il presidente o il delegato? O sono stato scorretto io che non ho avvertito il mio socio, che avrebbe preferito accordarsi preliminarmente con un'altra azienda?

C'è una violazione? Una azienda con dei suoi rappresentanti è entrata nei laboratori dell'altra invitata da un proprietario. Si rischia una violazione?

E poi... è tanto diverso?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quindi tutte le volte che vengo invitato da un solo coniuge in casa sua, magari per un semplice caffè, senza che l'altra lo sappia, stò commettendo un reato ?
> 
> Caro, questa sera ho invitato Tubarao a cena, lui non vuole, e io mi ritrovo carcerato per violazione di domicilio, poi dicono che questo non è un mondo difficile.


ragazzi io un po molto di leggi me ne intendo,ovvio non vi dico perche'...ma invece vi posso dire che state sparando le piugrosse cazzate della storia...

se io suono al campanello del Conte e sua moglie mi apre e mi porta in camera,noncommetto alcun reato.

se forzando la serratura o semplicemente vedendo la porta socchiusa entro in casa del Conte commetto un reato penale

Capito invorniti e patacca?????


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi io un po molto di leggi me ne intendo,ovvio non vi dico perche'...ma invece vi posso dire che state sparando le piugrosse cazzate della storia...
> 
> *se io suono al campanello del Conte e sua moglie mi apre e mi porta in camera,noncommetto alcun reato.*
> 
> ...


Almeno tu mi salvi


----------



## Mario_M (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Grazie*

Grazie a tutti ragazzi!

Non pensavo di scatenare un simile dibattito!

Adesso che mi fate notare tutte queste cose sono ancora più arrabbiato di prima per non aver fatto nulla sul momento.

Devo dire che il ragazzo aveva (ha) problemi di udito, non è sordo totale. 

E' il classico ragazzo molto timido e credo che sia stato questo l'elemento scatenante nella mia ex moglie. 
Conoscendola bene, alla mia ex moglie sarà piaciuto anche il viso del ragazzo.

In casa lo ha fatto entrare lei...lui mi sembra "succube" come persona.

La cosa più schifosamente maledetta che non mi fa dormire la notte e che sono CERTO che il tipo era pure vergine e che quindi la mia ex moglie lo ha "iniziato" al sesso...cornificando il marito!


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è clandestinità. La clandestinità è un concetto totale.
> Mi invitano, io entro. Non sono clandestino.


L'esempio dell'azienda non c'entra un tubo...
Ti fermo li...hai scritto t'invitano...suppone un plurale. In questo caso solo uno dei due ha invitato e dovevano farlo entrambi. 



lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi io un po molto di leggi me ne intendo,ovvio non vi dico perche'...ma invece vi posso dire che state sparando le piugrosse cazzate della storia...
> 
> 
> se io suono al campanello del Conte e sua moglie mi apre e mi porta in camera,noncommetto alcun reato.
> ...


 Mi spiace non è così...

A parte che è diverso il discorso se il terzo è a prescindere amico della coppia.
Qui si parla di estranei.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi!
> 
> Non pensavo di scatenare un simile dibattito!
> 
> ...


Dai, mi spiace tantissimo.
Ma alla fine è stato meglio che tu non abbia fatto nulla di insensato. Perchè saresti paradossalmente passato dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'esempio dell'azienda non c'entra un tubo...
> Ti fermo li...hai scritto t'invitano...suppone un plurale. In questo caso solo uno dei due ha invitato e dovevano farlo entrambi.
> 
> Mi spiace non è così...
> ...


Eliade, scusami, ma non perchè sono esasperante: non è così facile come la si dipinge.
Mi hai fatto leggere quel link anche.
Non mi convince l'argomentazione.
Non c'è nulla di chiaro negli articoli che si possa applicare in questi casi.
E non perchè sono stupido (spero): ma non mi convince l'argomentazione, anche leggendo la legge. Perchè qui c'è qualche fattore aggiuntivo.
Tu hai completamente ragione se:

-entrambi sono a casa ed uno dei due non vuole
-lui entra, trova l'amante, gli intima di uscire e lui si oppone

Ma in mancanza di questo, *non riesco nel mio piccolo ad essere convinto*.
Se tu fossi un avvocato, non mi convinceresti.

C'è un proprietario assente, e colui che entra è invitato dall'altro proprietario. Non è clandestinità. Come puoi affermarlo? In base a quale legge, comma, articolo, lettera? *In questo non mi convinci*.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi!
> 
> Non pensavo di scatenare un simile dibattito!
> 
> ...


Timido sordo succube ecc..   Ma mica pirla pero ...


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'esempio dell'azienda non c'entra un tubo...
> Ti fermo li...hai scritto t'invitano...suppone un plurale. In questo caso solo uno dei due ha invitato e dovevano farlo entrambi.
> 
> Mi spiace non è così...
> ...


In base alla legge chi è *amico *a prescindere da una coppia? Chi è un estraneo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> quando avevo 18 anni avevo una bellissima fidanzata francese,  di 22 anni, stava a lione. io ero un bel ragazzino con un gran fisico da atleta e molto, molto ingenuo. era la mia prima ragazza ed ero innamorato di lei. un venerdì - finito presto di lavorare - presi la mia honda, mi feci 500 km in un pomeriggio, comprai un mazzo di fiori e salii a casa sua (non c'erano i telefonini allora ....) suonai lei aprii in accappatoio e subito dopo si affaccio lui (anch'egli in accappatoio...) ai miei occhi un orco di 40 anni.... (quelli che mi accingo a compiere adesso....). Non dissi nulla, solo "capisco...". lasciai i fiori per terra e come ero venuto me ne andai, su e giù per le stradone francesi. mi fermai, ricordo al traforo del bianco era freddo con un cielo così terso...vedevo il dente del gigante. Quanto piansi... era il mio primo amore.... se, come ora, mi addentro in quel ricordo sento ancora il dolore di essere stato tradito e di aver colto i due, nudi appena finito di farsi gli affari loro.... mi sono sempre cheisto se quell'episodio può aver poi influito sulla mia vita. mi spiace per ciò che è successo al nuovo amico....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Si
Quell'episodio ti ha reso consapevole di quanto mendace può essere il cuore di una donna.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Eliade, scusami, ma non perchè sono esasperante: non è così facile come la si dipinge.
> Mi hai fatto leggere quel link anche.
> Non mi convince l'argomentazione.
> Non c'è nulla di chiaro negli articoli che si possa applicare in questi casi.
> ...


 Se io entro in casa e trovo un estraneo/a a letto con mio marito, lo posso denunciare...perché è entrato in casa senza il mio consenso.

L'amante per entrare in casa deve avere il consenso di entrambi i coniugi, se ne ha solo uno...allora commette un illecito. ^^


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In base alla legge chi è *amico *a prescindere da una coppia? Chi è un estraneo?


 Beh scusa...se entrambi i coniugi danno precedentemente il loro consenso ad una persone ad entrare in casa...poi dopo basta l'invito di una soltanto no?

Non sai chi possa essere un estraneo? Mi sembra ovvio che nel caso in questione il 20enne era un estraneo per il marito no? ^^


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se io entro in casa e trovo un estraneo/a a letto con mio marito, *lo posso denunciare...perché è entrato in casa senza il mio consenso*.
> 
> L'amante per entrare in casa deve avere il consenso di entrambi i coniugi, se ne ha solo uno...allora commette un illecito. ^^


Ma lo dice la legge: lo hai beccato, lui che ha avuto il permesso di entrare non illecitamente dal tuo compagno.
Allora tu gli intimi di uscire. Ancora, la legge dice che ne hai diritto, nonostante quello che dica il tuo compagno.
Se, allora, l'amante si oppone alla tua volontà, allora è punibile di querela.
Capisci come la intendo io?

Il punto è (e se me lo indichi ti do ragione, perchè sono ignorante in materia): dove sta scritto che ci deve essere  il consenso di entrambi i coniugi, contemporaneo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se io entro in casa e trovo un estraneo/a a letto con mio marito, lo posso denunciare...perché è entrato in casa senza il mio consenso.
> 
> L'amante per entrare in casa deve avere il consenso di entrambi i coniugi, se ne ha solo uno...allora commette un illecito. ^^


E se tuo marito entra in casa e ti becca a letto con il maresciallo dei carabinieri del paese come si mette?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh scusa...se entrambi i coniugi danno precedentemente il loro consenso ad una persone ad entrare in casa...poi dopo basta l'invito di una soltanto no?
> 
> Non sai chi possa essere un estraneo? Mi sembra ovvio che nel caso in questione il 20enne era un estraneo per il marito no? ^^


No, scusa. Ora voglio ragionare sulla legge.
Definizione di amico ed estraneo.
Come entrano le due figure nelle diverse situazioni?
Se non c'è nulla al proposito è solo un parere personale.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

PS: la mia è comunque una curiosità critica.
Nei fatti, come potresti bloccare una persona a casa tua per dimostrare la sua intrusione, senza poi passare per sequestratore di persona? Anche qui sono ignorante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao vuoi venire a cena a casa mia?


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, scusa. Ora voglio ragionare sulla legge.
> Definizione di amico ed estraneo.
> Come entrano le due figure nelle diverse situazioni?
> Se non c'è nulla al proposito è solo un parere personale.


 Ho letto delle notizie qua e la...non ho letto le sentenze vere e proprie....-.-''
ma se non sai distinguere la differenza tra estraneo e amico...stai messo male eh...



contepinceton ha detto:


> E se tuo marito entra in casa e ti becca a letto con il maresciallo dei carabinieri del paese come si mette?


 Può denunciarlo lo stesso. Anzi è anche peggio...perché le forze dell'ordine devono essere un esempio.
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...te_8ef27be4-3b9f-11dd-b4fb-00144f02aabc.shtml
http://blog.panorama.it/italia/2008/06/16/la-cassazione-il-carabiniere-con-lamante-discredita-larma/



Andy ha detto:


> *Ma lo dice la legge: lo hai beccato, lui che ha avuto il permesso di entrare non illecitamente dal tuo compagno.*
> Allora tu gli intimi di uscire. Ancora, la legge dice che ne hai diritto, nonostante quello che dica il tuo compagno.
> Se, allora, l'amante si oppone alla tua volontà, allora è punibile di querela.
> Capisci come la intendo io?
> ...


 Nooooo...Ha avuto il permesso di entrare dal mio compagno...*ma non da me, è per questo che io lo denuncio,* mica lo denuncia il mio compagno.

Non si parla solo di coniugi ma, in senso più ampio, di aventi diritto ad escluderlo: il marito ha diritto ad escluderlo. E nessuno può introdursi in casa senza che uno dei due ne sia a conoscenza, altrimenti c'è appunto il reato di violazione di domicilio e clandestinità dell'atto.


Ora basta....sono sfinita, pensa quello che vuoi...che ora che è arrivato il conte, non ce la faccio a combattervi entrambi...


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Ho letto delle notizie qua e la...non ho letto le sentenze vere e proprie....-.-''
> ma se non sai distinguere la differenza tra estraneo e amico...stai messo male eh...*


Ma io ti parlo di legge e tu mi dici che io non so la differenza tra amico ed estraneo (sempre sul personale quando non si hanno argomenti). La spieghi tu al codice penale? O conta quello che sai tu delle definizioni?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nooooo...Ha avuto il permesso di entrare dal mio compagno...*ma non da me, è per questo che io lo denuncio,* mica lo denuncia il mio compagno.
> 
> Non si parla solo di coniugi ma, in senso più ampio, di aventi diritto ad escluderlo: il marito ha diritto ad escluderlo. E nessuno può introdursi in casa senza che uno dei due ne sia a conoscenza, altrimenti c'è appunto il reato di violazione di domicilio e clandestinità dell'atto.


Bene, io sono l'avvocato del traditore, tu del tradito.

Si combatte in aula, eh?


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Mario_M ha detto:


> Sapevo sarebbe successo prima o poi, ma non mi aspettavo certo questa sorpresa!
> 
> Mi chiamo Mario, ho 38 anni, ed ero sposato con una bella ragazza di 26 anni, solare, sportiva e molto estroversa.
> Io rispetto a Valeria sono sempre stato un po’ pesante, noioso e soprattutto molto geloso.
> ...


Ciao Mario,
quello che vorre capire è questo:
ma tu sei arrabbiato/deluso perchè la tua compagna di vita ti ha tradito con un altro uomo, e ora l'hai persa
oppure solo perchè sto qui era più giovane, più basso e più debole di te? Sei arrabbiato perchè un uomo che tu consideri "inferiore"(passami il termine, non me ne viene un altro) di te ti ha fregato? oppure soffri perchè la donna che ami non sta più con te e ama un altro?
perchè dalle tue parole emerge una bella ferita al tuo orgoglio più che una sofferenza "per amore".
Ma magari hai raccontato solo una parte delle tue sensazioni, oppure io ho interpretato male le tue parole.


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io ti parlo di legge e tu mi dici che io non so la differenza tra amico ed estraneo (sempre sul personale quando non si hanno argomenti). La spieghi tu al codice penale? O conta quello che sai tu delle definizioni?


 Ma perché secondo te c'è una legge che stabilisce quando una persona è un amico/conoscente o un estraneo?
Se si parla di estranei o amici si parla di rapporti personali/sentimentali, di legge c'è ben poco. Se tu denuncio una persona per violazione di domicilio, dichiari anche che quella persona è un estraneo o un amico, nell'esposizione dei fatti...o no?


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bene, io sono l'avvocato del traditore, tu del tradito.
> 
> Si combatte in aula, eh?


 Che posti tristi i tribunali....


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che posti tristi i tribunali....


Avete stufato co sta storia della violazione di domicilio!
cosi è deciso........l'udienza è tolta!

state un filino OT

:giudice:


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che posti tristi i tribunali....


E' vero.
E purtroppo ci sono stato anche come parte lesa. Una cosa andata aventi per 2 anni e conclusa in un nulla di fatto...
Ma ha ragione Simy, OT...


----------



## elena_ (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho letto delle notizie qua e la...non ho letto le sentenze vere e proprie....-.-''
> ma se non sai distinguere la differenza tra estraneo e amico...stai messo male eh...
> 
> Può denunciarlo lo stesso. Anzi è anche peggio...perché le forze dell'ordine devono essere un esempio.
> ...


E siamo al teatrino dell'assurdo.
Il tuo compagno ti tradisce e tu, anziché fare i conti con lui, denunci l'amante.
Bel modo di risolvere i problemi di coppia... :/
Ma suvvia...


----------



## Eliade (28 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> E siamo al teatrino dell'assurdo.
> Il tuo compagno ti tradisce e tu, anziché fare i conti con lui, denunci l'amante.
> Bel modo di risolvere i problemi di coppia... :/
> Ma suvvia...


 Forse hai travisato le cose o forse non hai letto bene quello di cui si è dibattuto e quindi quando l'amante è passibile di denuncia...non si parlava di tradimento in se. Ne si tratta di fare i conti con il compagno...


----------



## elena_ (28 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse hai travisato le cose o forse non hai letto bene quello di cui si è dibattuto e quindi quando l'amante è passibile di denuncia...non si parlava di tradimento in se. Ne si tratta di fare i conti con il compagno...


Ho letto questo:


Eliade ha detto:


> Se io entro in casa e trovo un estraneo/a a letto con mio marito, lo posso denunciare...perché è entrato in casa senza il mio consenso.
> 
> L'amante per entrare in casa deve avere il consenso di entrambi i coniugi, se ne ha solo uno...allora commette un illecito. ^^


Ho letto quel che ne è seguito e ho ben capito, ma tutto ciò mi sembra ridicolo e piuttosto meschino, a cominciare dalla situazione iniziale. 
E a dirla tutta francamente dubito persino della veridicità di quanto scritto da Mario_M.
Io, amante, non metterei mai piede in casa del mio compagno, nemmeno se invitata.


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ho letto questo:
> Ho letto quel che ne è seguito e ho ben capito, ma tutto ciò mi sembra ridicolo e piuttosto meschino, a cominciare dalla situazione iniziale.
> E a dirla tutta francamente dubito persino della veridicità di quanto scritto da Mario_M.
> *Io, amante, non metterei mai piede in casa del mio compagno, nemmeno se invitata*.


Anche per me è una cosa orribile. Ma non credo sia così rara. 
Una mia amica, tornata da una settimana in campagna con i suoi bimbi (marito in città "per lavoro") trovò in casa sua due flute nel lavandino e il suo pigiama usato sul letto....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Confermo. Avevo scritto pure in un altro post. Un amico di famiglia un giorno tornò in casa e trovò la moglie a fare l'amore nel letto con un altro uomo.
Mi ricordò come stette male.
Era bello grassottello. Quando lo rividi a distanza di anni quasi non lo riconobbi: secco come uno stecchino.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ho letto questo:
> Ho letto quel che ne è seguito e ho ben capito, ma tutto ciò mi sembra ridicolo e piuttosto meschino, a cominciare dalla situazione iniziale.
> E a dirla tutta francamente dubito persino della veridicità di quanto scritto da Mario_M.
> Io, amante, non metterei mai piede in casa del mio compagno, nemmeno se invitata.


ma guarda che non è cosi raro! anche il mio ex si portava l'amante a casa nostra quando io ero in ufficio...


----------



## Massimo meridio (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda che non è cosi raro! anche il mio ex si portava l'amante a casa nostra quando io ero in ufficio...


Io sono stato 2 volte a casa della mia amante mentre suo marito era al lavoro. E 2 mesi fa, quando lui era via per 3 giorni con i 2 figli lei mi ha ospitato a casa sua per tutti e 3 i giorni. Per cui, anche le donne...


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io sono stato 2 volte a casa della mia amante mentre suo marito era al lavoro. E 2 mesi fa, quando lui era via per 3 giorni con i 2 figli lei mi ha ospitato a casa sua per tutti e 3 i giorni. Per cui, anche le donne...


Vorrei chiederti come ci sente in una situazione così..sono indiscreta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

è una cosa da bastardi, senza un minimo di rispetto


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io sono stato 2 volte a casa della mia amante mentre suo marito era al lavoro. E 2 mesi fa, quando lui era via per 3 giorni con i 2 figli lei mi ha ospitato a casa sua per tutti e 3 i giorni. Per cui, anche le donne...


io parlavo in generale! uomini e donne senza distinzione alcuna


----------



## Massimo meridio (28 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è una cosa da bastardi, senza un minimo di rispetto


No! E' praticità. C'è poi da dire che loro dormono in camere diverse da 3 anni. Parti da un presupposto dove lei e lui sono praticamente separati in casa da 3 anni. Io...ho sfruttato la comodità di quella casa.


----------



## Massimo meridio (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io parlavo in generale! uomini e donne senza distinzione alcuna


Capisco. Non avevo ben inteso.


----------



## Massimo meridio (28 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiederti come ci sente in una situazione così..sono indiscreta?


No, non sei indiscreta. Ti dirò: sia io che lei indifferenti alla cosa. Come dicevo sopra lei è separata in casa ed io ho sfruttato la comodità della casa. In quei 3 giorni ho pensato solo un paio di volte dentro di me che lì normalmente ci gira pure suo marito.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Cavolo non solo ti trombi mia moglie nel mio letto, ma magari ti bevi pure le mie birre in frigo, ti leggi i miei fumetti quando vai in bagno, magari metti uno dei miei CD.....ecco se poi vengo a scoprire che magari fra una trombata e l'altra prendi il MIO telecomando e ti metti sul divano con i piedi sul MIO tavolinetto.....mi parte l'embolo.....e lì son cazzi


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tubarao vuoi venire a cena a casa mia?


Che prepari ?


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo non solo ti trombi mia moglie nel mio letto, ma magari ti bevi pure le mie birre in frigo, ti leggi i miei fumetti quando vai in bagno, magari metti uno dei miei CD.....ecco se poi vengo a scoprire che magari fra una trombata e l'altra prendi il MIO telecomando e ti metti sul divano con i piedi sul MIO tavolinetto.....mi parte l'embolo.....e lì son cazzi


1: non è il tuo letto perchè tu dormi in un letto e tua moglie in un altro. E lo sai.
2: le birre le compra tua moglie (e le beve pure). Tu a differenza sua ti accontenti delle birre da supermercato.
3: in bagno faccio quel che devo fare nel minor tempo possibile...non spreco il mio tempo.
4: la tua musica a me non piace. Io sono un intenditor...
5: la tv non la guardo neanche a casa mia, pensa se perderei il mio poco tempo a casa tua, con tua moglie davanti al televisore. 
6: i piedi sul tavolo mai.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che prepari ?


Vengo io. A me piace tutto quando lo trovo pronto.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> 1: non è il tuo letto perchè tu dormi in un letto e tua moglie in un altro. E lo sai.
> 2: le birre le compra tua moglie (e le beve pure). Tu a differenza sua ti accontenti delle birre da supermercato.
> 3: in bagno faccio quel che devo fare nel minor tempo possibile...non spreco il mio tempo.
> 4: la tua musica a me non piace. Io sono un intenditor...
> ...


Aò, ma che c'avete oggi ?  Non mi riferivo alla tua situazione in particolare ma parlavo in generale, infatti non ho quotato nessun post nella mia risposta proprio per questo. Minchia che permalosini. Continuo sempre di più ad apprezzare Lothar che almeno tromba e vive felice.

Cazzo, fatevela una cannetta ogni tanto, ci guadagnate in salute.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vengo io. A me piace tutto quando lo trovo pronto.


Ha invitato me. Hai forse sentito Massimo Meridio vuoi venire a cena a casa mia ? No. Se ci vai tu, sicuro t'arrestano per violazione di domicilio


----------



## astonished (29 Ottobre 2011)

*Io eviterei certi rischi e certe cadute in basso.*



quintina ha detto:


> è una cosa da bastardi, senza un minimo di rispetto


Concordo quintina, è una cosa sprezzante, di bassissimo livello che già di per sè dice abbastanza sul livello stesso di chi scende a simili bassezze. 



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io sono stato 2 volte a casa della mia amante mentre suo marito era al lavoro. E 2 mesi fa, quando lui era via per 3 giorni con i 2 figli lei mi ha ospitato a casa sua per tutti e 3 i giorni. Per cui, anche le donne...


Se l'hai fatto è perchè avevi la ragionevole certezza che non saresti stato beccato. Posso dirti una cosa, perchè l'ho vissuta: quando un uomo, anche il più calmo e mansueto, scopre in flagrante la moglie con l'amante può arrivare a fare di tutto. Non dico che sia corretto o civile, ma nella testa di un uomo ferito e tradito può scatenarsi l'inferno. Te lo dico perchè l'ho vissuto. Quando ti trovi di fronte un uomo incazzato, prestante, magari anche un atleta, che comincia a dartele, fidati che rischi. Ripeto, è sbagliato, anzi sbagliatissimo, ma quando il cervello è sotto sequestro amigdalico non sai mai quale sarà la tua reazione. Se dico queste cose è perchè so di cosa parlo.....dunque se sei il tipo di uomo raffigurato nel tuo avatar forse hai qualche possibilità di difenderti ma se sei una mezza sega di uomo (mi riferisco unicamente alla prestanza fisica) e ti trovi uno comprensibilmente incazzato, perchè ti ha beccato in casa sua con la moglie,magari pure più attrezzato di Te sul piano fisico, poi non lamentarti se ne esci malconcio, anzi ringrazia se ne esci da lì. 

A scanso di equivoci preciso che è sbagliatissimo reagire violentemente ma so cosa può fare un uomo incazzato e so quanto posso diventare pericoloso, molto pericoloso: per questo io ho scelto di vivere in pace con il mondo e con me stesso e nonostante tutto dopo tanti anni anch'io ho perso la testa in un unico episodio di cui ancora mi pento, quello è stato il momento che ha segnato un solco tra il prima ed il dopo.

Fossi in te, non sifderei la sorte, ed oltre al fatto che è di pessimo gusto tradire in casa dell'amante sposata, eviteri inutili e stupidi rischi, ma fai tu.

Ciao. 

:sonar:
*
Rettifica: scusa Massimo, il post l'avevo scritto prima che tu specificassi la situazione, ed allora tutto cambia, resta valido il mio discorso nei confronti di chi sfrutta l'assenza del coniuge per "usufruire" della casa dell'amante.*


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha invitato me. Hai forse sentito Massimo Meridio vuoi venire a cena a casa mia ? No. Se ci vai tu, sicuro t'arrestano per violazione di domicilio


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Concordo quintina, è una cosa sprezzante, di bassissimo livello che già di per sè dice abbastanza sul livello stesso di chi scende a simili bassezze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lui è il nostro Massimo Meridio eh?
Va compreso, capito...colto...nella sua situazione...
E' l'antilothar per eccellenza...pensa ha già una moglie, ma non la caga perchè la moglie è suora, cioè è pia e devota.
Ha un'amante eccezionale...ma come tutte le sante libertine ti fanno capire che lei non vuole essere tutta per lui...
Allora Meridio si riscopre geloso dell'amante.

Al che arriva Lothar e lo disinvornisce no?
Vedi Asto ci sono uomini come Meridio, come ZOna...ecc..ecc...

Ma sanno il fatto loro...


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aò, ma che c'avete oggi ?  Non mi riferivo alla tua situazione in particolare ma parlavo in generale, infatti non ho quotato nessun post nella mia risposta proprio per questo. Minchia che permalosini. Continuo sempre di più ad apprezzare Lothar che almeno tromba e vive felice.
> 
> Cazzo, fatevela una cannetta ogni tanto, ci guadagnate in salute.


No, no, mica me la sono presa, ci mancherebbe. Era solo per dire che io non sono affatto di quel prototipo di persona. Ah...le cannette non mi sono mai piaciute. Nulla di contro verso chi se le fa ma a me hanno sempre fatto schifo. E poi, che non siano quelle droghe che ci hanno sempre fatto credere è vero, ma a dire che fanno addirittura bene...è sempre fumo che va nei polmoni, non può far bene. Inoltre sono causa di una certa quota di incidenti stradali. Ma qui vado OT.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che prepari ?


Ma che ti frega del cibo?

Ho un sacco di birre nel frigo e qualche fumetto in bagno e pure qualche bel CD


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega del cibo?
> 
> Ho un sacco di birre nel frigo e qualche fumetto in bagno e pure qualche bel CD


Porno ?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> 1: non è il tuo letto perchè tu dormi in un letto e tua moglie in un altro. E lo sai.
> 2: le birre le compra tua moglie (e le beve pure). Tu a differenza sua ti accontenti delle birre da supermercato.
> 3: in bagno faccio quel che devo fare nel minor tempo possibile...non spreco il mio tempo.
> 4: la tua musica a me non piace. Io sono un intenditor...
> ...



ma ci sei o ci fai???dormire nel letto di un'altro..andare nel suo bagno...in casa sua...io sono quello che sono ma rifuterei l'offerat anche se fatta da canalis Hinzinker(non so se scritto bene..)+ altre 2 super gnocche...ma scherziamo.
Che uomo sei Massimo????vergogna ...e'una bassezza...d'altronde hai po'per mano una troia del tuo livello.
Il QI l'avete mai fatto?per me non si muove neanche la lancetta......invorniti totali.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma ci sei o ci fai???dormire nel letto di un'altro..andare nel suo bagno...in casa sua...io sono quello che sono ma rifuterei l'offerat anche se fatta da canalis Hinzinker(non so se scritto bene..)+ altre 2 super gnocche...ma scherziamo.
> Che uomo sei Massimo????vergogna ...e'una bassezza...d'altronde hai po'per mano una troia del tuo livello.
> Il QI l'avete mai fatto?per me non si muove neanche la lancetta......invorniti totali.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA...invorniti totali...
Maddai Lothar ognuno è fatto a modo suo...poi ci sono donne e donne eh?
Sai sto pensando a tua moglie che assume in casa una bellissima colf...e una cuoca...
e te che aiuti questa colf a rifare il letto...poi ci caschi dentro...e dici a tua moglie...
Colpa tua...non dovevi assumere questa colf così figa...mi ha intortato e ho dovuto fare il padrone di casa...

Allora tua moglie assume un maggiordomo...ambrogio...eh...


----------



## Daniele (29 Ottobre 2011)

Fa il culo a strisce al tizio! Stop, messaggio corto e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA...invorniti totali...
> Maddai Lothar ognuno è fatto a modo suo...poi ci sono donne e donne eh?
> Sai sto pensando a tua moglie che assume in casa una bellissima colf...e una cuoca...
> e te che aiuti questa colf a rifare il letto...poi ci caschi dentro...e dici a tua moglie...
> ...


auahahaahaaha tu e lothar credimi siete mitici!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Porno ?


ma cosa porno? I CD?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vengo io. A me piace tutto quando lo trovo pronto.


ma pensate tutti al cibo?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vengo io. A me piace tutto quando lo trovo pronto.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAA...sei più saprofita di me eh?...Scommetto che ti andrebbe bene pure una donnina che ti aiuti mentre lo fai con la tua amante no?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa porno? I CD?


No i fumetti..... però se i CD sono di hervè bodilis ....


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vuol dire nulla a chi è intestata la casa...se loro erano sposati, la casa è una casa *conuigale, *ergo ci vivenano entrambi con uguali diritti!


Non credo proprio. Allora io avrei potuto denunciare mio marito quando ha portato l'amante a casa nostra (in verità sua) a mia insaputa? Aggravato dal fatto che iin fase di separazione la casa coniugale era stata lasciata a me?


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma pensate tutti al cibo?



mmm... ciambelle...


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao....
> ho letto la tua storia...mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo...ma non mi piace il modo in cui "descrivi" lui....
> ok ci sta il dolore, ci sta la delusione, ci sta il fatto che li hai trovati in vostra.... (anche il mio ex si portava la sua amante a casa)
> ...... ma non ci sta assolutamente che tu lo "derida" per un handicap che ha...
> ...


Ma no che non lo deride...questo è un racconto erotico molto diffuso nel web.
C'è chi eccita così..va bene pure per lo scambio di coppie, cuckold e affini.

A proposito chio è che si veste da streghetta stasera?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Ma no che non lo deride...questo è un racconto erotico molto diffuso nel web.


Quindi è una storia fasulla? Chissà chi l'ha postata...


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Ma no che non lo deride...questo è un racconto erotico molto diffuso nel web.
> C'è chi eccita così..va bene pure per lo scambio di coppie, cuckold e affini.
> 
> *A proposito chio è che si veste da streghetta stasera?*


Molte non hanno bisogno di vestirsi


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi è una storia fasulla? Chissà chi l'ha postata...


Ma cosa importa...a qualcuno sarà piaciuta.


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte non hanno bisogno di vestirsi


Tzè...confondi le sreghette con le befane!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte non hanno bisogno di vestirsi


Mah secondo me sono le streghe che si travestono da donna innocente...ma sento che stasera c'è il Lotharone in giro per il mondo...e sono guai...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa...a qualcuno sarà piaciuta.


Cosa facciamo, come le lettere alla posta del cuore delle riviste femminili? Che le scrivono in redazione?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Ma no che non lo deride...questo è un racconto erotico molto diffuso nel web.
> C'è chi eccita così..va bene pure per lo scambio di coppie, cuckold e affini.
> 
> A proposito chio è che si veste da streghetta stasera?


quindi abbiamo perso tempo? 

......io forse mi maschero...forse....ancora devo decidere....


----------



## patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa facciamo, come le lettere alla posta del cuore delle riviste femminili? Che le scrivono in redazione?


No, non credo....capita che qualcuno posti racconti in vari forum, di vario tipo.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

patrizia ha detto:


> No, non credo....capita che qualcuno posti racconti in vari forum, di vario tipo.


Sarebbe carino saperlo prima, che è soltanto una storiella.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2011)

io sono fatto in un'altro modo..pensa Conte che una volta mi ha detto,a settembre,...portami nella casa in riviera... e le ho detto di no..non sarei capace di farlo nello stesso letto,in cui l'estate lo facevo con la moglie,mi sentirei a disagio..il meridio e'peggio d me..quei ''primati''non mi interessano


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono fatto in un'altro modo..pensa Conte che una volta mi ha detto,a settembre,...portami nella casa in riviera... e le ho detto di no..non sarei capace di farlo nello stesso letto,in cui l'estate lo facevo con la moglie,mi sentirei a disagio..il meridio e'peggio d me..quei ''primati''non mi interessano


bravo Lothar

certe cose non si fanno

nemmeno bisognerebbe entrarci in casa 

(PS tu ci vieni a cena a casa mia?)


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino saperlo prima, che è soltanto una storiella.


Non è difficilissimo. Se una storia o un personaggio ti insospettisce copi il nome utente , o del testo che posta (una parte del testo)
e la cerchi con google. Così estrai tutte le ricorrenze ed i forum, blog ecc ecc. in cui ha postato. Dal tipo di siti che frequenta ti puoi fare un'idea. Magari ti rendi conto che è uno che trolleggia un pò dovunque

Io questo metodo però lo uso per lavoro, e per ricerche serie. Se tu dovessi passare al setaccio tutti quelli che postano staresti fresca...e non ne varrebbe la pena.
Tra le altre cose questo racconto non contiene nulla di disturbante all'equilibrio del forum.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Oddio l'ho trovato!


Qui si chiama Rodolfo però!

http://community.girlpower.it/piccolo-ragazzo-debole-grande-marito-cornuto-vt191421.html


----------



## patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oddio l'ho trovato!
> 
> 
> Qui si chiama Rodolfo però!
> ...


Si. Ma quel sito è "pulito".
Sta in siti d'altro tipo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

patrizia ha detto:


> Si. Ma quel sito è "pulito".
> Sta in siti d'altro tipo.


in che senso?

dove?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oddio l'ho trovato!
> 
> 
> Qui si chiama Rodolfo però!
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...girlpower...AHAHAHAHAHA...Lothar andiamo là...c'è da fare...AHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> dove?


Esistono siti prettamente erotici, chat o luoghi scambio coppie, forum a tematica porno...insomma quintina ne avrai almeno sentito parlare.
Il povero Mario non  mi pare che vada sputtanato: ha postato con un titolo di per sè eloquente, con la speranza forse che qualcuno cogliesse.


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oddio l'ho trovato!
> 
> 
> Qui si chiama Rodolfo però!
> ...


 E in tutto questo li è stato bannato dopo soli due messaggi!! XD


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Esistono siti prettamente erotici, chat o luoghi scambio coppie, forum a tematica porno...insomma quintina ne avrai almeno sentito parlare.
> Il povero Mario non  mi pare che vada sputtanato: *ha postato con un titolo di per sè eloquente, con la speranza forse che qualcuno cogliesse.*


eh ma io sono tonta e non ho colto!

ma davvero secondo te c'era un messaggio di quel tipo?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh ma io sono tonta e non ho colto!
> 
> ma davvero secondo te c'era un messaggio di quel tipo?


sono tonta pure io....perchè non capisco che messaggio c'è nel titolo....


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tonta pure io....perchè non capisco che messaggio c'è nel titolo....


 Ehm...lo so che ora quinty mi darà della ZZZZZ...però un pensiero a me era venuto. 

PICCOLO ragazzo
GRANDE marito...


...:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tonta pure io....perchè non capisco che messaggio c'è nel titolo....


mah... ha parlato di cuckolds... magari è uno grane e grosso che cerca uno piccolo e sordo che si scopi la moglie perché la cosa lo eccita... boh...


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehm...lo so che ora quinty mi darà della ZZZZZ...però un pensiero a me era venuto.
> 
> PICCOLO ragazzo
> GRANDE marito...
> ...


dici?????


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah... ha parlato di cuckolds... magari è uno grane e grosso che cerca uno piccolo e sordo che si scopi la moglie perché la cosa lo eccita... boh...


mi sa che c'ha ragione Eliade però.... io e te ci dobbiamo svegliare...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> bravo Lothar
> 
> certe cose non si fanno
> 
> ...


hahahhaha il problema sarebbe ''tecnico''...sarebbe tanta la paura del potenziale arrivo del marito..che non combinerei niente...ma come fa'il meridio e anche l'invornito di questo post???saro'scarso io forse...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E in tutto questo li è stato bannato dopo soli due messaggi!! XD


Ehehehehehehehe...perchè non sai la guerra...Capitanata da Monteur...in quel sito...ahahahahaha...che tempi i zetiani contro le gilrs...aahahahahahaahah...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che c'ha ragione Eliade però.... io e te ci dobbiamo svegliare...


cioé: lui ce l'ha grosso e cerca un ragazzo che ce l'ha piccolo?


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cioé: lui ce l'ha grosso e cerca un ragazzo che ce l'ha piccolo?


 Non ce la posso fare con te...mi fai troppo ridere!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
A volte potresti battere le battute del tuba! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cioé: lui ce l'ha grosso e cerca un ragazzo che ce l'ha piccolo?


o che lui è un ragazzo che ce l'ha grosso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare con te...mi fai troppo ridere!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> A volte potresti battere le battute del tuba! :rotfl: :rotfl:


embé ma allora che vuol dire???

non era una battuta!!!


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehehehehehehehe...perchè non sai la guerra...Capitanata da Monteur...in quel sito...ahahahahaha...che tempi i zetiani contro le gilrs...aahahahahahaahah...


 Non credo di esserci mai stata li...eppure ne ho girati di forum!^^


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahhaha il problema sarebbe ''tecnico''...sarebbe tanta la paura del potenziale arrivo del marito..che non combinerei niente...ma come fa'il meridio e anche l'invornito di questo post???saro'scarso io forse...



hai paura di una denuncia per violazione di domicilio?

e poi io ti ho invitato a cena, che cos'è che non combineresti?


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embé ma allora che vuol dire???
> 
> non era una battuta!!!


 Lo so che non era una battuta, però mi fai morire quando fai la "tonta". ti escono delle domande troppo comiche!

Ecco...simy ha risposto:



Simy ha detto:


> o che lui è un ragazzo che ce l'ha grosso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo so che non era una battuta, però mi fai morire quando fai la "tonta". ti escono delle domande troppo comiche!
> 
> Ecco...simy ha risposto:


Quindi lui ce l'ha grosso!
e cerca uno che ce l'ha piccolo oppure no? cosa cerca?


----------



## Patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo di esserci mai stata li...eppure ne ho girati di forum!^^


Tempi zetiani? Super Zeta?
Noooo non ditemi che frequentavate Super Zeta...ma esiste ancora?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quindi lui ce l'ha grosso!
> e cerca uno che ce l'ha piccolo oppure no? cosa cerca?


cerca una che gliela da!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Tempi zetiani? Super Zeta?
> Noooo non ditemi che frequentavate Super Zeta...ma esiste ancora?


Ogni tanto lo leggevo. C'erano un sacco di discussioni carine comunque. A me faceva impazzire quello toscano che raccontava dei suoi viaggi da turista sessuale (com'era il nick ? hmmmmm ? Cangaceiro mi pare), E leggevo con interesse quell'altro, Balkan Wolf, quando parlava dei suoi trascorsi in Bulgaria. Non mi sono mai iscritto però.


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quindi lui ce l'ha grosso!
> e cerca uno che ce l'ha piccolo oppure no? cosa cerca?


 Ecco, simy ti ha risposto di nuovo per me:


Simy ha detto:


> cerca una che gliela da!!!!!!!!


 :carneval:





Patrizia ha detto:


> Tempi zetiani? Super Zeta?
> Noooo non ditemi che frequentavate Super Zeta...ma esiste ancora?


 No...mai sentiti quelli.^^


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cerca una che gliela da!!!!!!!!


Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta la storia del sordo piccolino??? Tutta sta storia per trovare una che gliela dia???


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta la storia del sordo piccolino??? Tutta sta storia per trovare una che gliela dia???


Magari era tutta una storia per trovare un sordo che gli si trombasse la moglie mentre lui guarda  Guarda che le gente a volte sono proprio strani eeehhh


----------



## patrizia (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta la storia del sordo piccolino??? Tutta sta storia per trovare una che gliela dia???


Sordo e senza lavoro!!! Sarà più eccitante...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari era tutta una storia per trovare un sordo che gli si trombasse la moglie mentre lui guarda  Guarda che le gente a volte sono proprio strani eeehhh


E ma è quello che avevo detto io!!! 



quintina ha detto:


> mah... ha parlato di cuckolds... magari è uno grane e grosso che cerca uno piccolo e sordo che si scopi la moglie perché la cosa lo eccita... boh...



e mi hanno detto che sono tonta!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E ma è quello che avevo detto io!!!
> 
> e mi hanno detto che sono tonta!


Chi è stato ? Brutti cattivacci ? Dimmelo a me che ci penso io, come si permettono dico io


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta la storia del sordo piccolino??? Tutta sta storia per trovare una che gliela dia???


 Oh...c'è chi dice "ti amo, sei importante per me", chi si affida al luccichio degli occhi, chi a volatili vari nello stomaco...e questo di è affidato alla comparazione del ragazzo sordo e del marito cornuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi è stato ? Brutti cattivacci ? Dimmelo a me che ci penso io, come si permettono dico io



Solo tu mi capisci   :kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Tempi zetiani? Super Zeta?
> Noooo non ditemi che frequentavate Super Zeta...ma esiste ancora?


Certo che esiste ancora...
E i raduni che facevamo erano epici...che cosa credi?
Ah che bei tempi!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto lo leggevo. C'erano un sacco di discussioni carine comunque. A me faceva impazzire quello toscano che raccontava dei suoi viaggi da turista sessuale (com'era il nick ? hmmmmm ? Cangaceiro mi pare), E leggevo con interesse quell'altro, Balkan Wolf, quando parlava dei suoi trascorsi in Bulgaria. Non mi sono mai iscritto però.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...Balkan che tamarro...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma quella volta che assaltammo girlpower...le operazioni erano comandate dal generale Mavco Pizzellonio, poi qui in passato avemmo un inscritto di là che venne qui...il terribile Docu...
Poi Pimpipessa che deliziosa ragazza...e mi ricordo di Paperinik: storia di uno fottuto dal porno...da brividi...c'era na caciara incredibile...ma Monteur...un giorno posto na foto di un raduno...al compleanno di Sweety!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che esiste ancora...
> E i raduni che facevamo erano epici...che cosa credi?
> Ah che bei tempi!


Scusate l'ignoranza e che roba è Super Zeta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza e che roba è Super Zeta?


un forum


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> un forum



ehm.... volevo sapere più dettagliatamente che tipo di forum era...o è roba da censura???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ehm.... volevo sapere più dettagliatamente che tipo di forum era...o è roba da censura???


http://www.superzeta.it/


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.superzeta.it/


Grazie per l'invito guarda che lo prendo per buono..quando saro'li',prima o poi ti cerco.

Era un esempio....per spiegarti che per un'uomo deve essere duro...riuscirci sapendo che da un moemnto all'altro potrebbe arrivare il marito...proprio''duro''


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie per l'invito guarda che lo prendo per buono..quando saro'li',prima o poi ti cerco.
> 
> Era un esempio....per spiegarti che per un'uomo deve essere duro...riuscirci sapendo che da un moemnto all'altro potrebbe arrivare il marito...proprio''duro''


Lothar ma tu non lo capisci che lo faccio apposta a prenderti in giro?  



Se c'è una cosa che non farei mai e poi mai è di invitare un uomo a casa mia per trombarmelo. Ho sempre detto di avere una serie di regole che non potrei mai infrangere


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lothar ma tu non lo capisci che lo faccio apposta a prenderti in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> Se c'è una cosa che non farei mai e poi mai è di *invitare un uomo a casa mia per trombarmel*o. Ho sempre detto di avere una serie di regole che non potrei mai infrangere


E infatti io avevo chiesto cosa avresti cucinato, quando mi hai invitato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti io avevo chiesto cosa avresti cucinato, quando mi hai invitato


a te ti ho invitato per farti leggere i fumetti in bagno, no?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.superzeta.it/



Ecco! Grazie!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> a te ti ho invitato per farti leggere i fumetti in bagno, no?


Ce l'hai Topolino ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce l'hai Topolino ?


celo, celo


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> celo, celo


E Geppo ? 

Edit: 10 a 1 che ora viene la Simy e chiede ? Ma chi è Geppo ?  Perchè lei è cIovane


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> celo, celo


Io al cesso voglio leggere "Corna Vissute" fa tanto caminista!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E Geppo ?
> 
> Edit: 10 a 1 che ora viene la Simy e chiede ? Ma chi è Geppo ?  Perchè lei è cIovane



:bleble:

non ti chiedo più niente a te! 

:bleble:

quando non so una cosa me la vado a cercare su google......... 

:bleble:

........e cmq stavolta lo sapevo chi è Geppo..... 

:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io al cesso voglio leggere "Corna Vissute" fa tanto caminista!


a te ti invito nella cabina al mare! Niente fumetti!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

Ok super zeta è un forum, mo chi la da? e chi lo ha grosso? ^O_0^


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ........e cmq stavolta lo sapevo chi è Geppo.....
> 
> :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:​


Io non lo conoscevo...ho cercato qualche immagine su google, e in effetti non l'ho mai letto! :scared: :ar:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> a te ti invito nella cabina al mare! Niente fumetti!


Ma porcc....ahahahaahahaha...la cabina al mare...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ah che bei ricordi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ehm...non trovavo più le mie mutande...ehm...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porcc....ahahahaahahaha...la cabina al mare...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ah che bei ricordi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ehm...non trovavo più le mie mutande...ehm...


Giuro che non te le ho prese io!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Giuro che non te le ho prese io!


Ma dopo le ho trovate eh? Sai come vanno certe cose no?
Il conte allo sbaraglio...


----------



## Andy (1 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io al cesso voglio leggere "Corna Vissute" fa tanto caminista!


Io mi accontento (anzi è fondamentale) delle etichette con gli ingredienti di detergenti e docciaschiuma. 
Hanno un effetto a dir poco scientifico, e dovrebbero studiare seriamente la cosa...


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

Sarei puyre grande e grosso ma che cazzo c'entra con chi ti ha messo le corna?Magari ci aveva un bell'arnese.....da 25.....e tu ancora a frignare.....dovresti prendertela con lei......a beccaccione!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarei puyre grande e grosso ma che cazzo c'entra con chi ti ha messo le corna?Magari ci aveva un bell'arnese.....da 25.....e tu ancora a frignare.....dovresti prendertela con lei......a beccaccione!


AZZZZZZO!!! 25 cm ?????? miiiiizzaaaaaaa ed io che c'è l'ho 5cm nguèèè ... dici che se ero io l'amante con i 5 cm che mi ritrovo .. magari il marito stava meglio?  we we we vuoi vedere che se tradisco io i mariti si mettono a ridere e me finisce bene


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

A clà....ma che ci tocca leggere????Era sordo....ma ficcava forte.....


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2011)

ma più che una questione di centimetri, ne farei una questione tipo: ma perchè ti sentivi inferiore a tua moglie? "autostima" ha detto qualcuno, e sono d'accordo, perchè mi pare che se non risolve un po' questo aspetto non ne uscirà mai completamente.


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Bah! Davvero, non penso sia una questione di cm in questo caso.
Perchè se così fosse stato, se per te il solo pensiero ti fa venire l'eccitazione anche sotto le ascelle, e l'unico tuo pensiero è godertelo (che brutta immagine...) , la trombata te la fai anche sotto il pilone di un ponte sottopassaggio... che ne stanno a dozzine in ogni città.

Di certo non te lo porti anche a casa tua...


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

E poi, pensandoci... supponendo fosse una questione di dimensioni... lei come l'avrebbe saputo? Una bella santa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

ma state girando un film dentro al film?


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma state girando un film dentro al film?


praticamente si.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

chiamatemi quando arrivano il nano e la donna baffuta


----------



## elena_ (3 Novembre 2011)

dichiaro che questo è l'unico forum che adesso frequento
e mi sono cancellata anche da maldamore.it 
ma questa storia non mi aveva convinto per niente e l'ho scritto pure


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2011)

Fanculo, mò me invento una storia pure io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo, mò me invento una storia pure io



Fammi fare una particina, ti prego...

Se vuoi mi faccio pure crescere i baffi e cammino zoppa


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo, mò me invento una storia pure io


Ma fa che sia bella e stimolante sennò il 3d si arena subito capisci?
Ci vuole qualcosa di epico...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Fammi fare una particina, ti prego...
> 
> Se vuoi mi faccio pure crescere i baffi e cammino zoppa


Allora tu fai la parte di quella che si concede al tuba, e che poi fa le scenatacce di gelosia...perchè lui ti mostra sul suo fb...cosa le scrivono le amiche...e io che parte farò nella storia del tuba?
QUello che gli spacca la faccia perchè scopre che lui fa il "piacione" con le donne del conte?
Oppure succede uno scazzo tra il tuba e il conte...perchè tuba smutandava una donna del conte...e vedeva i tre teschi tatuati sulla natica sinistra...e sta qua gliela dava...ma poi gli diceva...te la vedi tu dopo con lui...no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu fai la parte di quella che si concede al tuba, e che poi fa le scenatacce di gelosia...perchè lui ti mostra sul suo fb...cosa le scrivono le amiche...e io che parte farò nella storia del tuba?
> QUello che gli spacca la faccia perchè scopre che lui fa il "piacione" con le donne del conte?
> Oppure succede uno scazzo tra il tuba e il conte...perchè tuba smutandava una donna del conte...e vedeva i tre teschi tatuati sulla natica sinistra...e sta qua gliela dava...ma poi gli diceva...te la vedi tu dopo con lui...no?



Io voglio uno che mi dia uno schiaffo col pisello!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2011)

manco ho cominciato ha scriverla stà storia, e i personaggi già fanno di testa loro


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> manco ho cominciato ha scriverla stà storia, e i personaggi già fanno di testa loro


personaggi in cerca di autore...

Posso fare io quello che schiaffeggia Quinty col pisello?
Poi lei si arrabbia perchè scopre che non ce l'ho e offesa parte per il Cile...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

e io???? che parte faccio io????


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e io???? che parte faccio io????


Tu fai la pettegola che dici al tuba...che quintina lo tradisce con me...
Ma a te lo avrebbe detto farfalla...finchè trombava con me...

Ma lo sai che uno dei reigistri più belli dell'organo americano è la Tuba Mirabilis?


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2011)

*Siiiii*

Siii vabbè io vorrei conoscere il finale di questa squallida storia.....!Titolo del fil:Grande Grosso e Coione!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu fai la pettegola che dici al tuba...che quintina lo tradisce con me...
> Ma a te lo avrebbe detto farfalla...finchè trombava con me...
> 
> Ma lo sai che uno dei reigistri più belli dell'organo americano è la Tuba Mirabilis?


:ira: 
la pettegola no....mai fatta in vita mia
:ira:


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii vabbè io vorrei conoscere il finale di questa squallida storia.....!Titolo del fil:Grande Grosso e Coione!!!!:mrgreen:


vuoi fare parte del cast pure tu....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> la pettegola no....mai fatta in vita mia
> :ira:


Beh allora ti facciamo fare la parte della bonazza che fa gli occhi dolci al tuba...


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2011)

Si faccio la parte del vicino di casa....che ascoltava i gemiti dei fedifraghi mentre si accoppiavano violentemente....nel letto del cornutone.......!!


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2011)

non ho letto tutti i post di risposta e mi scuso (il tempo mi è molto molto tiranno in questi mesi....), ma dal tono del tuo mi stupisce una cosa: mi pare che a te scocci (e dico scocci e non "ti addolori" perchè mi sembri molto più scocciato che addolorato) per la persona con cui ti ha tradito e non del fatto che ti abbia tradito.Da tradita questo mi sconcerta un pò.....


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> non ho letto tutti i post di risposta e mi scuso (il tempo mi è molto molto tiranno in questi mesi....), ma dal tono del tuo mi stupisce una cosa: mi pare che a te scocci (e dico scocci e non "ti addolori" perchè mi sembri molto più scocciato che addolorato) per la persona con cui ti ha tradito e non del fatto che ti abbia tradito.Da tradita questo mi sconcerta un pò.....


ciao Minnie! come stai????????????
cmq dopo qualche pagina abbiamo capito che il post era tutta una cazzata......


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2011)

... vedi che la fretta è una cattiva consigliera???Sto bene grazie... Solo che sono sempre oberata di lavoro  e ho pochissimo tempo per navigare (anche come ora in pausa pranzo!), da casa non posso collegarmi e quindi.... sono stata un pò latitante!Tu e gli altri come state?


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... vedi che la fretta è una cattiva consigliera???Sto bene grazie... Solo che sono sempre oberata di lavoro  e ho pochissimo tempo per navigare (anche come ora in pausa pranzo!), da casa non posso collegarmi e quindi.... sono stata un pò latitante!Tu e gli altri come state?


stiamo bene! ma fatti sentire più spesso dai! almeno provaci!


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo, mò me invento una storia pure io


 Dovevamo inventarla noi la storia!!! te lo ricordi che io dovevo essere la stronza traditrice e tu il cornuto????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> personaggi in cerca di autore...
> 
> Posso fare io quello che schiaffeggia Quinty col pisello?
> Poi lei si arrabbia perchè scopre che non ce l'ho e offesa parte per il Cile...


non ce l'hai cosa? Il pisello? e come fai a schiaffeggiarmi se non ce l'hai???

No, non mi piace questo copione


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non ce l'hai cosa? Il pisello? e come fai a schiaffeggiarmi se non ce l'hai???
> 
> No, non mi piace questo copione


E' suspence! sorpresa!
Inganno! 

Vabenevabene... tu fai quella che viene schiaffeggiata col pisello, io faccio la tenutaria di un bordello di lusso che si innamora di un cliente non ricambiata, allora emigra in Messico e si fa una piantagione da favola, con campicello di pejote, centinaia di muscolosi procaci e libidinosi braccianti pronti a qualunque desiderio della padrona, e qualche fazendeiros che mi fa la corte per le romanticherie e per andare a ballare.
Questa storia richiede che io mi immerga completamente nel personaggio, quindi intanto faccio i bagagli e parto, se avete bisogno di me...  bà, immagino che vi inventerete qualcosa.
Ciao!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' suspence! sorpresa!
> Inganno!
> 
> Vabenevabene... tu fai quella che viene schiaffeggiata col pisello, io faccio la tenutaria di un bordello di lusso che si innamora di un cliente non ricambiata, allora emigra in Messico e si fa una piantagione da favola, con campicello di pejote, centinaia di muscolosi procaci e libidinosi braccianti pronti a qualunque desiderio della padrona, e qualche fazendeiros che mi fa la corte per le romanticherie e per andare a ballare.
> ...


ma il tipo del pisello mi tromba anche se ho i baffi e sono zoppa?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma il tipo del pisello mi tromba anche se ho i baffi e sono zoppa?


Anche chi ha i baffi ed è zoppa ha quella cosa in mezzo alle gambe no?


----------



## Irene (3 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche chi ha i baffi ed è zoppa ha quella cosa in mezzo alle gambe no?



...si Nau...le ginocchia !!!  :sarcastic:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ...si Nau...le ginocchia !!!  :sarcastic:



vabbè dai...


allora non trombo nemmeno nella storia di Tuba?

Minchiapriva forever???


----------



## Irene (3 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vabbè dai...
> 
> 
> allora non trombo nemmeno nella storia di Tuba?
> ...


no tesoro...è che il "mezzo alle gambe" mi ha fatto ricordare una barzelletta..e ho riportato qui il finale..
ma lo vedi che il Tuba ha iniziato il 3D e poi gli è sfuggito di mano..
domani bacchettalo....

ciao Quinti !!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Novembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> no tesoro...è che il "mezzo alle gambe" mi ha fatto ricordare una barzelletta..e ho riportato qui il finale..
> ma lo vedi che il Tuba ha iniziato il 3D e poi gli è sfuggito di mano..
> domani bacchettalo....
> 
> ciao Quinti !!


ma questo thread non è di Tuba! E' di Mario, quello che è grosso o ce l'ha grosso... non si è capito bene....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' suspence! sorpresa!
> Inganno!
> 
> Vabenevabene... tu fai quella che viene schiaffeggiata col pisello, io faccio la tenutaria di un bordello di lusso che si innamora di un cliente non ricambiata, allora emigra in Messico e si fa una piantagione da favola, con campicello di pejote, centinaia di muscolosi procaci e libidinosi braccianti pronti a qualunque desiderio della padrona, e qualche fazendeiros che mi fa la corte per le romanticherie e per andare a ballare.
> ...


A questo punto però entra in scena Carnibale da Bassano


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2011)

Ragà madò siete forti!!! 

Comunque io che ruolo ho coi miei 5 cm ? ( quintina ti odio!!! mai potrò schiaffeggiarti!!! )

PS non voglio risposte grazie... che magari qualcuno mi dice di infilarmeli.....


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ragà madò siete forti!!!
> 
> Comunque io che ruolo ho coi miei 5 cm ? ( quintina ti odio!!! mai potrò schiaffeggiarti!!! )
> 
> PS non voglio risposte grazie... che magari qualcuno mi dice di infilarmeli.....


Coi tuoi 5 cm darai una cinquina a Quintina


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Coi tuoi 5 cm darai una cinquina a Quintina


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!


Ps ti ho sognato stanotte Tuba... non saresti fiero di te stesso se ti raccontassi come è andato il sogno... ahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Coi tuoi 5 cm darai una cinquina a Quintina


Nausicaa
 Originariamente Scritto da Tubarao  
Coi tuoi 5 cm darai una cinquina a Quintina 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!

 
odio la mamma che mi ha fatto così


----------



## Andy (4 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si faccio la parte del vicino di casa....che ascoltava i gemiti dei fedifraghi mentre si accoppiavano violentemente....nel letto del cornutone.......!!


Mamma che mi ricordi! Anni fa ero spesso con la comitiva a casa di una mia amica, che all'epoca era 39enne e separata in casa con figlia).
Abitava in una palazzina di due piani e sopra di lei c'era una coppia.
Ogni tanto, il pomeriggio, veniva una donna molto seducente. La mia amica ci diceva che era "la commercialista" o qualcosa del genere. Che veniva quando la moglie non era in casa... in pratica era l'amante, e ci diceva: sapeste cosa si sente qui sotto...

Una volta, mentre stavamo da lei, successe. Fu uno dei momenti più divertenti e drammatici allo stesso momento della mia vita. I gemiti di piacere di quella donna che urlava a pieni polmoni...

Poi quando la vedevi in strada sembrava una professoressa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Nausicaa
> Originariamente Scritto da Tubarao
> Coi tuoi 5 cm darai una cinquina a Quintina
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Claudio ma tu non le ricevi le email con oggetto "enlarge your penis! It works!"?


----------



## Andy (4 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Claudio ma tu non le ricevi le email con oggetto "enlarge your penis! It works!"?


A me arrivano pure le foto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Claudio ma tu non le ricevi le email con oggetto "enlarge your penis! It works!"?


quando l'hai corto, allargarlo non risolve il problema


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io voglio uno che mi dia uno schiaffo col pisello!


Carissima, se non fossi fidanzato la farei io la parte...ma che sarei, una comparsa???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, se non fossi fidanzato la farei io la parte...ma che sarei, una comparsa???


tu sei troppo puro, Daniele.

Odii talmente il tradimento che non riesci nemmeno a darmi uno schiaffo col pisello in una storia inventata 


Sei tu il vero altissimo, purissimo, levissimo

:sic:


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2011)

Cara, io purtroppo sono io, non riesco essere per finta nessuno, se non le mie maschere, ma quelle sono in parte me.
Adesso vado a rendere pure più persone che posso, ammazza che stronzata che ho detto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Claudio ma tu non le ricevi le email con oggetto "enlarge your penis! It works!"?


Si.. ma aspetto una donna che mi dica ci penso io tesò  :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quando l'hai corto, allargarlo non risolve il problema


Ehm parli per esperienza ? evviva non sono solo!!


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

*UE'*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sei grande e grosso ma hai la tua autostima sotto i piedi.
> 
> Se hai detto che te l'aspettavi, credo che ora sbagli nel considerare il suo tradimento come un gesto mirato alla tua persona.
> 
> Piuttosto concentrati sul perché hai sempre temuto un simile risultato.


Professo', che fine hai fatto? ... non ti si legge da "troppo" tempo 


Almeno leggi? 



Mari'



PS Se leggi, batti un colpo cazzarola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Professo', che fine hai fatto? ... non ti si legge da "troppo" tempo
> 
> 
> Almeno leggi?
> ...


Marì, si è cancellato


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

*A me*

Piaceva parlare con lui,persona molto interessante !!!






blu


----------



## La Bannata (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piaceva parlare con lui,persona molto interessante !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre i migliori se ne vanno.


Bongiorno 


Mari'


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Sempre i migliori se ne vanno.
> 
> 
> Bongiorno
> ...


Buon giorno a te Mari' ribelle ;-)




ciao blu


----------



## La Bannata (5 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mari' ribelle ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre!!! 


Mari'


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì, si è cancellato


Sì si è cancellato, chissà perchè...


----------

